# Kurioses: Alien-Attacken erfolgen via Trojanern aus dem All



## DennisHofmann (10. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kurioses: Alien-Attacken erfolgen via Trojanern aus dem All* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Kurioses: Alien-Attacken erfolgen via Trojanern aus dem All*


----------



## Worrel (10. März 2018)

Genau: Wer als Alien genug von unserer Technologie verstanden hat, wird uns natürlich Schadsoftware auf systemkompatiblen USB Sticks liefern, anstatt den Schadcode einfach auf irgendwelchen Kommunikationssatelliten zu installieren  ...


----------



## McDrake (10. März 2018)

Was mich auch wunder nimmt:
Noch welchen Kriterien werden Videos für die News ausgewählt?


----------



## LOX-TT (10. März 2018)

ähm ... ja 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schnell die  Akasha-Säule richtig ausrichten und den Aluhut-Vorrat checken


----------



## Wut-Gamer (10. März 2018)

Ein Angriff mit Schadsoftware setzt ja erstmal ein gewisses Verständnis der betroffenen Systeme voraus, sowie Zugang zu ihnen. Also ohne das vorher schon mal irgendeine Art Kontakt  wenn nicht sogar Kommunikation stattgefunden hat, wird das nicht gehen. Was aber durchaus sein kann, wäre, dass feindlich gesinnte Aliens und ein trojanisches Pferd im klassischeren Sinne schicken, also ein Gerät, dass uns interessant erscheint, sich dann aber als gefährlich entpuppt, wenn wir es einschalten.


----------



## Batze (10. März 2018)

Könnte auch sein, wenn sie die Menschheit nicht ausrotten wollen was Aliens wohl aufgrund ihrer überlegeneren Technik in Minuten könnten, das sie einfach Profit machen wollen und das ginge mit Einmischung in die IT/Internet ganz gut.
Da muss man sich nur mal den Film "Sie leben" anschauen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (11. März 2018)

Bin zwar großer SciFi Fan, aber das hier? Herr je!
Wieso sollen Außerirdische uns stets feindlich gesinnt sein? Die Vorstellung von „Aliens“ wurde mittlerweile zu sehr von Hollywood geprägt und der Mensch geht zum großen Teil von sich selbst aus.
Schadsoftware um die Menschheit auszurotten...was für ein Nonsens. Und wenn der Außerirdische die Menschheit wirklich aussterben sehen möchte, muss er nur ein wenig Geduld haben...das schaffen wir auch ohne Hilfe ganz alleine.
Und wenn er wirklich auf unsere Rohstoffe scharf ist, so muss er sich beeilen, solange noch nenneswert welche da sind und wenn er durchweg friedliche Absichten hat, dann hätte er sich längst vorgestellt. 
Andererseits...wenn er solche Headlines liest, naja...würde ich vielleicht auch woanders nach intelligentem Leben suchen.


----------



## Worrel (11. März 2018)

Vor allem setzt das Ganze noch voraus, daß die Aliens einen ähnlichen technologischen Standard und evolutionären Fortschritt haben wie wir.

Wenn wir für sie nicht mehr als ein Äquivalent für Hunde sein werden, werden sie uns ebensowenig als gleichwertige Lebewesen wahrnehmen als wenn wir in ihren Augen Götter sind, weil wir bewegte Bilder auf Glasscheiben zaubern können. Von möglichen Unterschieden bei der Körpergestaltung durch die Evolution mal ganz abgesehen.

Vielleicht sind wir in deren Augen auch die Nachzügler, die Sitzenbleiber, die nach der Schule immer die anderen Mitschüler mobben und es wird von einer Aufnahme in die planetere Gemeinschaft vom Rat des intergalaktischen Friedens solange abgeraten, weil wir es noch nicht mal schaffen, mit uns selbst auf unserem eigenen Planeten in Frieden miteinander zu leben.

Hey, wäre das nicht auch eine News wert?


----------



## LIG21 (11. März 2018)

Es wird immer darauf Ankommen, was uns findet.

Wenn die Aliens aus Normadischen Echsemenschen die eine Kriegskultur und Sklavereikultur haben (z.b. Ruul)
kann man davon Ausgehen, dass es ein Brutaler Angriffskrieg wird.

Wenn die Aliens Paranoid sind und jede Entdeckung vermeiden wollen und eher auf List als direkte Stärke setzen (z.b. Enigma)
Ist dieses Szenario durchaus denkbar.

Und wenn die Aliens  gewissenlose Wissenschaftler sind und kein Groll haben (z.b. Salarianer)
wird die Erde wohl ein riesiges Labor werden.

Wenn die Aliens ein Kollektiv haben  wo jeder weiss was der andere Denkt, dann könnten wir einen Vorteil haben. Es ist nämlich total unlogisch, das so eine Rasse überhaupt Passwörter hat geschweige Sicherheitssystem jegliche Art.

Natürlich könnten die Aliens auch aus Killer Hasen bestehen die uns nur Ausroten wollen, weil wir Fleisch Essen


----------



## Spiritogre (11. März 2018)

Ich glaube, die Wissenschafter haben zuviel Dr. Who geschaut, wo es diese Würfel vom Himmel regnet und alle Menschen die freudig einsammeln. Tja, bis die dann eines Tages aktiv werden ...


----------



## staplerfahrer (11. März 2018)

Da hat wohl jemand Species von 1995 geschaut.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114508/


----------



## NOT-Meludan (11. März 2018)

Vor allem müssten die Aliens ja auch erstmal die menschliche Programmiersprache verstehen und beherrschen. Da die Menschen das selbst schon nicht so wirklich können, wie sollten die Aliens da einen Virus schicken?
Immer dieser "menschliche Chauvinismus", dass wir allein das Universum verstanden haben und alle anderen das auch so machen würden. Oder alle Aliens immer die menschliche Sprache als Hauptsprache nutzen (und vorzugsweise englisch  )
Woher weiß man nicht, dass die Aliens ganz anders programmieren, als wir uns das überhaupt vorstellen? 

Gibt es Aliens? Ja, bestimmt, dafür ist das Universum einfach zu groß, als das der Mensch alleine ist. Nur wo und wie viele, dass werden wir nie erfahren und wie weit die technologisch fortgeschritten sind.
Waren Aliens schon hier oder haben mit uns Kontakt aufgenommen? Nein, weder vor 1 Milliarde Jahren und sicher auch nicht in den nächsten Jahrzehnten. Wobei man da auch skeptisch sein könnte, aber nur bezüglich des Wow!-Signales. Alles andere ist Schwachsinn hoch x. Es gibt keine fliegenden Untertassen, Zigarren oder ähnliches.


----------



## Worrel (11. März 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Vor allem müssten die Aliens ja auch erstmal die menschliche Programmiersprache verstehen und beherrschen. ...
> Woher weiß man nicht, dass die Aliens ganz anders programmieren, als wir uns das überhaupt vorstellen?


Kommunikation abhören und die Sprache(n) der Menschen lernen, dann ist das rein theoretisch alles möglich.



> Gibt es Aliens? Ja, bestimmt, dafür ist das Universum einfach zu groß, als das der Mensch alleine ist. Nur wo und wie viele, dass werden wir nie erfahren und wie weit die technologisch fortgeschritten sind.


Wie ich schon schrob: _"Vor allem setzt das Ganze noch voraus, daß die Aliens einen ähnlichen technologischen Standard und evolutionären Fortschritt haben wie wir."_
Was ist zB, wenn die ankommenden Aliens sich als Larven in die Gehirne von Wirtskörpern hineinfressen und diese dann steuern?
Oder wenn diese durchschnittlich 20m hoch sind, auf sechs Beinen laufen und mit ihren riesigen Klauen nicht mal die Tasten eines Computers bedienen könnten?
Oder wenn sie Wasser Lebewesen sind, die mal eben ein wenig Terraforming an der Erde betreiben, um das Klima ihren Körpern anzupassen und denen Menschen komplett egal sind?



> Waren Aliens schon hier oder haben mit uns Kontakt aufgenommen? Nein, weder vor 1 Milliarde Jahren und sicher auch nicht in den nächsten Jahrzehnten. ... Es gibt keine fliegenden Untertassen, Zigarren oder ähnliches.


Wie kannst du das mit absoluter Sicherheit behaupten? Wie kannst du zb ausschließen(!), daß die biblische "Speisung der 5.000" durch Jesus auf einer Art Replikator Technologie von Außerirdischen basieren könnte?
Und auch, wenn viele oder meinetwegen alle bisherigen UFO Aufnahmen keine richtigen UFOs zeigen, schließt das doch ebenfalls nicht die Möglichkeit aus, daß es sie geben *kann*.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (11. März 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kommunikation abhören und die Sprache(n) der Menschen lernen, dann ist das rein theoretisch alles möglich.


Theoretisch ist das möglich, nur ist das Verständnis menschlicher Sprache etc. etwas sehr komplexes. Arrival oder auch Contact stellen das halbwegs korrekt dar. Wir Menschen neigen ja gerne dazu zu meinen, dass unsere Sprache so universell verständlich ist.
Und wir senden erst seit wenigen Jahrzehnten Signale ins All, die sind im galaktischem Maßstab noch noch nicht weit gekommen. Dazu stellt sich die Frage, ob unsere Signale ab einer gewissen Distanz noch vom galaktischem Rauschen zu unterscheiden ist.
Und gezielt Signale zu senden ist noch nicht so lange her, die Signale sind eher zu erkennen von technologisch gleich oder höher entwickelten Spezies, nur dauert eine Antwort. Die Grenze setzt immer noch die Lichtgeschwindigkeit und es ist keine Technologie bekannt, wie man die umgehen kann.
Das umgehen dieser Barriere ist ja Teil der Story von Event Horizon.



> Wie ich schon schrob: _"Vor allem setzt das Ganze noch voraus, daß die Aliens einen ähnlichen technologischen Standard und evolutionären Fortschritt haben wie wir."_
> Was ist zB, wenn die ankommenden Aliens sich als Larven in die Gehirne von Wirtskörpern hineinfressen und diese dann steuern?
> Oder wenn diese durchschnittlich 20m hoch sind, auf sechs Beinen laufen und mit ihren riesigen Klauen nicht mal die Tasten eines Computers bedienen könnten?
> Oder wenn sie Wasser Lebewesen sind, die mal eben ein wenig Terraforming an der Erde betreiben, um das Klima ihren Körpern anzupassen und denen Menschen komplett egal sind?


Eine parasitäre Lebensform gibt es sicherlich, aber ob die zu einer solchen intergalaktischen Raumfahrt fähig wäre? Eher nicht, dafür ist eine gewisse Intelligenz notwendig, die man sich nicht so aneignen kann. Zumindest nicht soweit wir das wissen.
20m hoch auch möglich, aber im Endeffekt sind Außerirdische wohl dem Menschen sehr ähnlich aufgebaut her von der Körperstruktur, da er das effizienteste Modell ist. Das menschliche Auge ist in der Lage ein einzelnes Photon zu erkennen, etwas das wir so nur mit viel Technik hinbekommen. 20m hoch und zu groß wäre nach kosmischen Maßstäben eher ineffizient. Der Mensch hat einen opponierbaren Daumen, eine Grundlage um Werkzeug herzustellen und dauerhaft richtig zu benutzen. Das wird bei außerirdischen Spezies nicht so viel anders sein. Ansonsten dürfte außerirdisches Leben eher in Form von Mikroben und kleinen Insekten und Tieren am ehesten zu finden sein.



> Wie kannst du das mit absoluter Sicherheit behaupten? Wie kannst du zb ausschließen(!), daß die biblische "Speisung der 5.000" durch Jesus auf einer Art Replikator Technologie von Außerirdischen basieren könnte?
> Und auch, wenn viele oder meinetwegen alle bisherigen UFO Aufnahmen keine richtigen UFOs zeigen, schließt das doch ebenfalls nicht die Möglichkeit aus, daß es sie geben *kann*.


Natürlich kann man das nicht mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen, das kann man in der Wissenschaft nie, aber es gibt bis heute keine empirischen Beweise, dass Außerirdische und/oder Ufos je auf der Erde gewesen sind. Sicher mag es so Spinner wie Jähnicken (oder so ähnlich heißt der Kerl), Esoteriker, Verschwörungstheoretiker etc. geben die das alles glauben und auch Prä-Astronautik für real halten. Die Bibel ist eher ein Märchenbuch, sie mag einen wahren Ursprung in den einzelnen Geschichten haben, aber im Laufe der Zeit wurden diese Geschichten so verändert, da ist der wahre Kern nur noch schwer zu finden. Aber das Jesus mir Replikaroren Essen herbeigezaubert hat, halte ich doch für etwas übertrieben. 

Und ganz ehrlich, sollte eine Zivilisation zu solchen galaktischen Reisen fähig sein, also ohne großen Zeitverlust durch das Weltall zu reisen, die Menschheit wäre wohl entweder zu uninteressant oder zu schlicht und ergreifend zu dämlich für eine solche Spezies und dann würden die uns einfacher vernichten können, als wir einen Haufen Ameisen.
Und was sollte dann so interessant sein an der Erde, dass die immer wiederkommen? Mit der Technologie müsste man nicht ständig über Nevada oder anderen üblichen Regionen auftauchen. 

Also bis mir nicht ein paar Außerirdische persönlich zeigen, dass sie früher hier gewesen sind, oder man absolut handfeste Beweise findet, sind für mich Ufos und Aliens die die Erde besuchen das Hirngespinst von Leuten die entweder zu tief ins Glas geschaut haben, etwas merkwürdiges geraucht haben, komplett Banane sind oder oder oder


----------



## MichaelG (11. März 2018)

Stichwort Aluhut:

https://de.sputniknews.com/panorama/20180301319756128-tesla-mars-forscher-leben/


----------



## bk78 (11. März 2018)

Wieso menschliche Sprache? Computersprachen sind wesentlich simpler. Auch die Logik eines einfachen Computers ergibt sich aus ingenieurstechnischen Gesichtspunkten schon fast zwangsläufig. Und vielleicht befindet sich ja eine Von-Neumann-Sonde seit Jahrmillionen in unserem Sonnensystem und wartet nur darauf, bis wir ausreichend vernetzt sind. Diese kann dann zunächst ein wenig rumprobieren.
Dass sich Mikroben innerhalb eines Sonnensystems ausbreiten ist sogar relativ wahrschscheinlich. Dass sich primitive Parasiten verbreiten aber eher nicht, diese müssen ja genau auf den Zielorganismus angepasst sein. Für alles, was sich gezielt zwischen Sternensystemen bewegen kann, ist Computertechnik das A und O (und wird nicht auf so etwas Primitives wie eine Tastatur angewiesen sein). Intelligente Lebewesen im Wasser haben ein Problem: Sie können kein Feuer machen, und somit keine technische Entwicklung durchlaufen. Lebewesen, welche sich unter einer Eisschicht entwickeln (vielleicht die häufigsten Kandidaten für primitives Leben im Universum. Alleine in unserem Sonnensystem beispielsweise Europa, Enceladus, Triton(?) und Pluto. Die Eisschicht kann vor den Strahlungsausbrüchen der Muttersterne schützen und die habitable Zone ist riesig.) haben vielleicht keine Rezeptoren für Licht und kommen nie auf die Idee, dass sich außerhalb ihres Planeten noch etwas Anderes befindet.
Wenn das menschliche Auge so empfindlich wäre, gäbe es keine Restlichtverstärker. Relativ gut sind wir hauptsächlich beim Unterscheiden von Farben bei gleichzeitig guter Auflösung. Wie wäre es mit landlebenden Oktopoden als raumfahrende Spezies?
Wer sich für solche Dinge interessiert, dem kann ich den youtube-Kanal von John Michael Godier empfehlen. Finde ich eine nette Hintergrundberieselung beim Zocken von Scifi-Spielen .


----------



## NOT-Meludan (11. März 2018)

bk78 schrieb:


> Wieso menschliche Sprache? Computersprachen sind wesentlich simpler. Auch die Logik eines einfachen Computers ergibt sich aus ingenieurstechnischen Gesichtspunkten schon fast zwangsläufig. Und vielleicht befindet sich ja eine Von-Neumann-Sonde seit Jahrmillionen in unserem Sonnensystem und wartet nur darauf, bis wir ausreichend vernetzt sind. Diese kann dann zunächst ein wenig rumprobieren.


Computersprache mag durchaus logisch sein, aber ohne den Hintergrund der menschlichen Sprache ist sie relativ nutzlos für andere. Die universellste Sprache ist Mathematik. 1+1 ist 2. Nur muss das dann auch dem anderen klar gemacht werden. Wenn jetzt ein Alien eine 1 ganz anders darstellt als wir, dann gibt es schon Probleme.
Eine von Neumann-Sonde wird sicher nicht Millionen Jahre still rumhocken, dafür sind sie nicht konzipiert und würden nicht so lange im Weltall durchhalten. Dazu wäre es auch die falsche Annahme. Das ist so als ob man danach verlangt, dass man beweisen soll, dass es Gott gibt oder nicht. Es ist unmöglich und wird daher von jedem seriösen Wissenschaftler abgelehnt.




> Dass sich Mikroben innerhalb eines Sonnensystems ausbreiten ist sogar relativ wahrschscheinlich. Dass sich primitive Parasiten verbreiten aber eher nicht, diese müssen ja genau auf den Zielorganismus angepasst sein. Für alles, was sich gezielt zwischen Sternensystemen bewegen kann, ist Computertechnik das A und O (und wird nicht auf so etwas Primitives wie eine Tastatur angewiesen sein). Intelligente Lebewesen im Wasser haben ein Problem: Sie können kein Feuer machen, und somit keine technische Entwicklung durchlaufen. Lebewesen, welche sich unter einer Eisschicht entwickeln (vielleicht die häufigsten Kandidaten für primitives Leben im Universum. Alleine in unserem Sonnensystem beispielsweise Europa, Enceladus, Triton(?) und Pluto. Die Eisschicht kann vor den Strahlungsausbrüchen der Muttersterne schützen und die habitable Zone ist riesig.) haben vielleicht keine Rezeptoren für Licht und kommen nie auf die Idee, dass sich außerhalb ihres Planeten noch etwas Anderes befindet.


Man hat auf der Erde gefundenem Marsgestein ja schon Verdachtsspuren für Mikroben gefunden. Abschließend ist es aber immer noch nicht geklärt, ob heute dort noch Leben existiert oder es früher hat.
Dafür müsste man mit entsprechendem Gerät auf dem Mars sein und das ist komliziert, wie auch sehr teuer. Aber der Panspermien-Theorie nach ist das Leben auf der Erde auch aus dem All gekommen.
Vielleicht werden wir es eines Tages abschließend erfahren, nur ist das wohl noch in weiter Ferne.

Tastauren o.ä. Eingabemöglichkeiten wird es wohl auch in Zukunft noch geben. Gedankenkontrolle ist eher utopisch, wir können bis heute nicht die Gedanken von Menschen lesen, das Gehirn ist zu komplex. Sprachanweisung ala Star Trek sind immer noch weit weg. Es hat Verbesserung gegeben, aber wie in Star Trek? Nein, dass dauert noch eine ganze Weile.



> Wenn das menschliche Auge so empfindlich wäre, gäbe es keine Restlichtverstärker. Relativ gut sind wir hauptsächlich beim Unterscheiden von Farben bei gleichzeitig guter Auflösung. Wie wäre es mit landlebenden Oktopoden als raumfahrende Spezies?
> Wer sich für solche Dinge interessiert, dem kann ich den youtube-Kanal von John Michael Godier empfehlen. Finde ich eine nette Hintergrundberieselung beim Zocken von Scifi-Spielen .


Oh, das menschliche Auge ist so empfindlich, nur im Gesamtzusammenhang fällt das halt nicht auf. Und Wahrnehmung des Auges ist nicht gleich Verarbeitung im Gehirn. Unser Gehirn spielt uns immer noch Streiche. Wenn man zum Beispiel bei Tageslicht die Welt anschaut, dann sieht man die Welt nicht wie sie ist. Eigentlich wäre die Welt mit einem Blaustich durchsetzt, aber das Gehirn verändert das Bild ohne das wir bewusst etwas dagegen tun können, oder es auch überhaupt wahrnehmen.
Das menschliche Gehirn verarscht sich jeden Tag selbst aufs Neue!


----------



## bk78 (12. März 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Computersprache mag durchaus logisch sein, aber ohne den Hintergrund der menschlichen Sprache ist sie relativ nutzlos für andere. Die universellste Sprache ist Mathematik. 1+1 ist 2. Nur muss das dann auch dem anderen klar gemacht werden. Wenn jetzt ein Alien eine 1 ganz anders darstellt als wir, dann gibt es schon Probleme.


Ein Computer arbeitet nicht in menschlicher Sprache sondern mit Maschinencode. Auch Hacker denken in Symbolen, welche vielleicht zufällig in Worten ausgedrückt werden können, aber prinzipiell ist auch hier keine menschliche (bzw. gesprochene) Sprache notwendig. 
Die kleinste Informationseinheit ist ein Bit. Das lässt sich mit 0 und 1 darstellen, egal wie das Symbol konkret aussieht. Die robusteste Möglichkeit, Informationen darzustellen, ist das Digitalsystem (z.B. eine elektrische  Ladung, die zu 49% durch Störeinflüsse degeneriert ist, kann wiederhergestellt werden.) Das einfachste Zahlensystem ist das Binärsystem, dieses lässt sich direkt digital abbilden. Das sind alles Dinge, die recht trivial aus Mathematik und Physik folgern. 
Wieso soll eine Von-Neumann Probe (bzw. ihre Nachkommen) nicht Millionen Jahre überdauern, dass ist doch quasi ihre elementarste Aufgabe. (Die Argumentation gegen von-Neumann-Proben ist übrigens weniger, dass man sie nicht nachweisen könne, sondern dass sie schon überall sein und ihre Zahl überhand nehmen würde, wenn es sie gäbe. Aber auch dass lässt sich ja bei entsprechender Programmierung vermeiden.)
[Tastaturen] Wir reden immerhin über Zivilisationen, welche zu anderen Sternensystemen reisen können, die uns also Jahrhunderte vorraus sind. Da da kann man ein Gedankeninterface zum Computer fast schon sicher annehmen. Bereits heute lassen sich Handprothesen per Gedankenkraft steuern und Blinde können per Computerchip sehen. Die Ausgangsthese war ja, dass raumfahrende Aliens keine Computer bedienen können, und das ist irgendwo absurd.
[Auge] Die Specs menschlicher Augen wird heute von Technik für ein paar Euro übertroffen, aber wir kommen vom Thema ab. Es geht um "konvergente Evolution". Und natürlich gibt es Gründe, wieso wir heute so aussehen, aber: Was kann ein Mensch, was ein weiterentwickelter Oktopus nicht viel besser kann? Eine humanoide Form würde ich nicht zwingend vorraussetzen.


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

bk78 schrieb:


> Ein Computer arbeitet nicht in menschlicher Sprache sondern mit Maschinencode. Auch Hacker denken in Symbolen, welche vielleicht zufällig in Worten ausgedrückt werden können, aber prinzipiell ist auch hier keine menschliche (bzw. gesprochene) Sprache notwendig.
> Die kleinste Informationseinheit ist ein Bit. Das lässt sich mit 0 und 1 darstellen, egal wie das Symbol konkret aussieht. Die robusteste Möglichkeit, Informationen darzustellen, ist das Digitalsystem (z.B. eine elektrische  Ladung, die zu 49% durch Störeinflüsse degeneriert ist, kann wiederhergestellt werden.) Das einfachste Zahlensystem ist das Binärsystem, dieses lässt sich direkt digital abbilden. Das sind alles Dinge, die recht trivial aus Mathematik und Physik folgern.
> .


Richtig, aber so denken nur wir.
0 oder 1 ist/war Standart in Sachen der IT. Ein Quanten Computer kann aber auch beides darstellen, zu selben Zeit ( das ist ja der immense Vorteil eines Quanten PCs), also ein wenig verwand mit unserem Gehirn. Warte mal noch 20 Jahre ab, wenn überhaupt. Und Aliens dürften da noch viel weiter sein. Unser Digital System ist  momentan für uns das Maß aller Dinge, für andere eventuell ein längst vergessener alter Hut den sie mal vor Tausend Jahren hatten. Und Tausend Jahre sind im Universum noch nicht mal ein Wimpernschlag.
Man bedenke wie weit eine Zivilisation sein muss um nach uns zu kommen, Lichtgeschwindigkeit überwunden und so. Die sind so viel weiter, da sind wir so etwas wie Vor Steinzeit Menschen.


----------



## suggysug (12. März 2018)

Mal ehrlich, wenn irgend eine Rasse es schafft  Milliarden von Lichtjahre hier her zu reisen dann sind sie an was anderes interessiert als unsere verhältnismäßig  lausige Computertechnik....


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wenn irgend eine Rasse es schafft  Milliarden von Lichtjahre hier her zu reisen dann sind sie an was anderes interessiert als unsere verhältnismäßig  lausige Computertechnik....



So sieht es aus.
Stephen Hawking hat es da schon ganz richtig gesagt, wir sollten aufhören ins All unsere Position rauszupusten. Der Schuss könnte ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen. Wir sind dann nur noch die kleinen Ameisen und wären ganz schnell weg vom Fenster.
Und wer glaubt wir sind die einzigen Intelligenten Lebewesen im All, der sollte mal vom Sockel der Arroganz runterkommen. Wir sind nicht alleine und schon gar nicht die einzigen die ein weinig denken können.
So eine blöde Einstellung vermitteln nur Religionen die uns alle nur für Dumm halten wollen.


----------



## Worrel (12. März 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Eine parasitäre Lebensform gibt es sicherlich, aber ob die zu einer solchen intergalaktischen Raumfahrt fähig wäre? Eher nicht, dafür ist eine gewisse Intelligenz notwendig, die man sich nicht so aneignen kann. Zumindest nicht soweit wir das wissen.


Und wir sind ja schließlich allwissend, nicht wahr? 
btw: Den Teil mit den Wirtskörpern überlesen? So könnte sich eine parasitäre Lebensform ja einer intelligenteren Spezies annehmen, die ihrerseits schon Raumforschung betrieben hat. Möglicherweise haben sie die Parasiten auch in irgendeinem Labor künstlich gezüchtet, wer weiß ...



> ... im Endeffekt sind Außerirdische wohl dem Menschen sehr ähnlich aufgebaut her von der Körperstruktur, da er das effizienteste Modell ist.


Äh - what? Das macht nicht mal ansatzweise Sinn. Warum sollten Außerirdische nicht eher Katzenhaft sein? Oder Spinnen- oder Insektenförmig? 



> Das menschliche Auge ist in der Lage ein einzelnes Photon zu erkennen, etwas das wir so nur mit viel Technik hinbekommen.


Und warum sollte sich in einer außerirdischen Evolution nicht ein qualitativ ähnliches (oder besseres aka "Adlerauge") herausbilden?



> 20m hoch und zu groß wäre nach kosmischen Maßstäben eher ineffizient.


Sicher, die Raumschiffe müßten dann größer sein und verbrauchen daher mehr Treibstoff für die selbe Strecke, aber das dürfte bei mit Atomkraft betriebenen Raumschiffen relativ egal sein.



> Der Mensch hat einen opponierbaren Daumen, eine Grundlage um Werkzeug herzustellen und dauerhaft richtig zu benutzen. Das wird bei außerirdischen Spezies nicht so viel anders sein.


Wieso? Das ist ein Evolutionärer Glücksfall in *unserer* Evolutionsgeschichte. Es wäre ein außerordentlicher Zufall, wenn dies in einer außerirdischen Evolutionsgeschichte ebenfalls auftreten würde.



> Natürlich kann man das nicht mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen, das kann man in der Wissenschaft nie, aber es gibt bis heute keine empirischen Beweise, dass Außerirdische und/oder Ufos je auf der Erde gewesen sind.


Das ist aber das andere Ender der ursprünglichen Aussage. Zur Erinnerung:


> Waren Aliens schon hier oder haben mit uns Kontakt aufgenommen? Nein, weder vor 1 Milliarde Jahren und sicher auch nicht in den nächsten Jahrzehnten. ... Es gibt keine fliegenden Untertassen, Zigarren oder ähnliches.


Diese Aussage nimmt eine Allgemeingültigkeit für sich in Anspruch, die nicht bewiesen werden *kann*.

Wer kann denn wissenschaftlich zu 100%(!) *ausschließen*, daß antike "Götter"-Mythen nicht auf Besuchen von Außerirdischen basieren? Und wer kann ebenso ausschließen, daß unter den unzähligen als falsch enttarnten UFO Sichtungen nicht auch ein echtes darunter war? Oder wir schlicht echte UFOs nur noch nicht gesehen haben?



> Aber das Jesus mir Replikaroren Essen herbeigezaubert hat, halte ich doch für etwas übertrieben.


Aber - du kannst es nicht wissenschaftlich ausschließen, sondern maximal als "sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich" bezeichnen.



> Und ganz ehrlich, sollte eine Zivilisation zu solchen galaktischen Reisen fähig sein, also ohne großen Zeitverlust durch das Weltall zu reisen, die Menschheit wäre wohl entweder zu uninteressant oder zu schlicht und ergreifend zu dämlich für eine solche Spezies und dann würden die uns einfacher vernichten können, als wir einen Haufen Ameisen. Und was sollte dann so interessant sein an der Erde, dass die immer wiederkommen? Mit der Technologie müsste man nicht ständig über Nevada oder anderen üblichen Regionen auftauchen.


a) wer sagt was von "ohne großen Zeitverlust"?
b) Wieso "dauernd wiederkommen"? Je nach Theorie können ja bspweise eine Handvoll Aliens für eine Woche dagewesen sein und sich dann tausende Jahre nicht mehr blicken lassen.



> Also bis mir nicht ein paar Außerirdische persönlich zeigen, dass sie früher hier gewesen sind, oder man absolut handfeste Beweise findet, sind für mich Ufos und Aliens die die Erde besuchen das Hirngespinst von Leuten die entweder zu tief ins Glas geschaut haben, etwas merkwürdiges geraucht haben, komplett Banane sind oder oder oder


Das ist das andere Ende der Behauptung.
"Es gibt keine Aliens" ist eine Behauptung, die man nie beweisen kann - möglicherweise muß man ja nur ein Sternensystem weiter links mal nachschauen - und ist daher aus dem logischen Gesichtspunkt eine bloße These und keine wissenschaftliche Behauptung, sondern reiner Glaube.
"Es gibt Aliens" ist hingegen eine Behauptung, die man beweisen könnte - wenn man denn ein Alien findet.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. März 2018)

@Worrel
Möchte jetzt nixht jedes einzelne Zitat auseinanderpflücken, aber all das basiert doch eher auf sogenannter Science fiction, meist aus Hollywood und ich schrieb ja schon hier, dass dies häufig der Fall ist. 
Übrigens, der bewegliche Dauemn ist kein evolutionärer Glücksfall unserer Evolution, den hatte der Homo Habilis auch schon...genützt hat es ihm aber wenig. Das Eichhörnchen oder der Waschbär haben ihn auch. Entscheidend ist, was man daraus macht. Ich kann auch einen Gorilla ans Steuer eines Wagens setzen. Fahren kann er trotzdem nicht.
Im gesamten Universum gelten exakt die gleichen Grundgesetze der Physik, außer im inneren schwarzer Löcher. Deswegen braucht es für außerirdisches Leben aller Wahrscheinlichkeit auch in etwa die gleichen Grundvoraussetzungen wie hier. Wir brauchen Kohlenwasserstoffe um stabile Kettenmoleküle entstehen zu lassen, die Grundvoraussetzung für Aminosäuren und Proteine. Wir brauchen ein Zentralgestirn, welchens nicht zu groß, nicht zu klein, nicht zu kalt und nicht zu heiss ist. Dann einen Planeten um dieses Gestirn, welchens ebenso nicht zu groß, nicht zu klein usw. ist, sich in einer habitablen Zone um seinen Stern befindet, flüssiges Wasser und eine stabile Athmosphäre besitzt.
Mit anderen Worten, der Ausserirdische, sollte er existieren, ist auch nur ein Mensch, ganz salopp gesagt.
Ihm stünden auch keine anderen Elemente zur Verfügung, als wir sie haben für eventuelle Raumschiffe und deren Antriebe und erfängt auch nicht unter Wasser damit an Hochspannungstechnik zu entwickeln.
Und er hat das gleiche Problem wie wir bei der Erforschung des Weltalls, falls er es überhaupt erforschen will, nämlich die Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Wer Massen beschleunigen will, braucht Energie. Punkt! Da führt kein Weg vorbei und selbst wenn es uns oder fremden Wesen irgendwie gelingt ein Raumschiff nahe Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu bekommen, so gibt es da noch ein kleines Problem...die gleiche Energie, die notwenig ist, es zu beschleunigen, wird benötigt, um es wieder abzubremsen wenn man da ist, wo man hin wollte. 
Summa sumarum, verabschieden wir uns lieber von schlechter Science fiction, die zwar sehr unterhaltsam ist, aber die Naturgesetze fast stets ignoriert und betrachten es ganz nüchtern...es ist extremst unwahrscheinlich, dass wir jemals Kontakt zu Ausserirdischen hatten, haben und jemals haben werden.


----------



## suggysug (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> ...es ist extremst unwahrscheinlich, dass wir jemals Kontakt zu Ausserirdischen hatten, haben und jemals haben werden.


Es ist unwahrscheinlich genau das zu vermuten. Wir Menschen haben es nicht geschafft große Teile vom Meer unseres Planet zu erforschen. 
Mit dem Weltall braucht man da gar nicht anfangen.
Wer sind wir zu denken was Außerirdische in der Lage sind und was nicht.

Ich halte es für einen Fehler zu denken das wir zu den Spitzenpredatoren gehören. (Nur weil wir es auf unseren kleinen für den Weltraum unbedeuteten Planeten es sind - wie ein Sandkorn in der Sahara)


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

> Im gesamten Universum gelten exakt die gleichen Grundgesetze der Physik, außer im inneren schwarzer Löcher. Deswegen braucht es für außerirdisches Leben aller Wahrscheinlichkeit auch in etwa die gleichen Grundvoraussetzungen wie hier. Wir brauchen Kohlenwasserstoffe um stabile Kettenmoleküle entstehen zu lassen, die Grundvoraussetzung für Aminosäuren und Proteine. Wir brauchen ein Zentralgestirn, welchens nicht zu groß, nicht zu klein, nicht zu kalt und nicht zu heiss ist. Dann einen Planeten um dieses Gestirn, welchens ebenso nicht zu groß, nicht zu klein usw. ist, sich in einer habitablen Zone um seinen Stern befindet, flüssiges Wasser und eine stabile Athmosphäre besitzt.
> Mit anderen Worten, der Ausserirdische, sollte er existieren, ist auch nur ein Mensch, ganz salopp gesagt.
> Ihm stünden auch keine anderen Elemente zur Verfügung, als wir sie haben für eventuelle Raumschiffe und deren Antriebe und erfängt auch nicht unter Wasser damit an Hochspannungstechnik zu entwickeln.


Richtig, und doch leider Falsch.
Vor 100 Jahren galten bei uns auch gewisse andere Grundgesetze der Physik, bis Einstein kam und so einiges über den Haufen geworfen hat. was bringen uns also die nächsten 100 Jahre, doch andere Erkenntnisse?
Noch immer ist die Quanten Physik und die Spezielle Relativitäts Physik nicht auf einen Nenner zu bringen. Was passiert wenn jemand die Lösung findet?

Ja wir brauchen gewisse Stoffe um zu Existieren. Aber jetzt schon hat kaum kein Großmeister in GO oder auch Schach auch nur den Hauch einer Chance gegen ein Computer Programm, und das sind nur Einsen und Nullen.
Will sagen, wir sollten mal davon wegkommen uns als Einzigartig anzusehen. Vieles stimmt sicherlich, aber nehmen wir uns doch bitte nicht immer so Groß und eben Einzigartig.
Delphine z.B. haben ein Sonar System das wir noch nicht mal im entferntesten nachmachen können. So etwas kleines und unscheinbares wie Fledermäuse ebenfalls. Da ist unsere ganze ach so Geniale Technik ein rotz gegen.
Wie gesagt, in sehr vielen bereichen sind wir ganz klein. Aliens die es schaffen nach uns zu kommen haben die Physik so wie wir sie kennen überwunden und sind Jahrhunderte weiter, also Vorsicht. Denn wenn man da unserer Gangart nimmt entwickelt sich Technik durch Kriege und Gewallt und wird auch dementsprechend so eingesetzt.
Wie ich schon sagte und ich stimme da einem Stephen Hawking zu, wir sollten da sehr vorsichtig sein. 
Aber anderseits, bis es soweit ist hat sich die Menschheit eh schon selbst zugrunde gerichtet.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. März 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Es ist unwahrscheinlich genau das zu vermuten. Wir Menschen haben es nicht geschafft große Teile vom Meer unseres Planet zu erforschen.
> Mit dem Weltall braucht man da gar nicht anfangen.
> Wer sind wir zu denken was Außerirdische in der Lage sind und was nicht.
> 
> Ich halte es für einen Fehler zu denken das wir zu den Spitzenpredatoren gehören. (Nur weil wir es auf unseren kleinen für den Weltraum unbedeuteten Planeten es sind - wie ein Sandkorn in der Sahara)



Ich habe nicht von Predatoren, also Jägern geschrieben.  Das bestätigt meine Aussage von der Indoktrinierung durch Romane und Filme bei der Betrachtung. Sollten fremde Wesen dazu in der Lage sein, weshalb sind sie dann noch nixht hier?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Richtig, und doch leider Falsch.
> Vor 100 Jahren galten bei uns auch gewisse andere Grundgesetze der Physik, bis Einstein kam und so einiges über den Haufen geworfen hat. was bringen uns also die nächsten 100 Jahre, doch andere Erkenntnisse?
> Noch immer ist die Quanten Physik und die Spezielle Relativitäts Physik nicht auf einen Nenner zu bringen. Was passiert wenn jemand die Lösung findet?
> 
> ...



Na dann schicken wir doch Delphine und Fledermäuse ins All...die werdens dann schon machen oder?
Nein, natürlich nicht. Das Sonar der Delphine und der Ultraschall der Fledermäuse sind Anpassungen an den Lebensraum, mehr nicht. Sehr beeindruckend, aber mehr auch nicht.
Spiele wie GO oder Schach helfen ebenso wenig weiter.

Übrigens, die Grundgesetze der Physik gab es auch schon vor 100 Jahren, sogar vor 1000 Jahren, ja sogar schon kurz nach dem Urknall, sollte es so gewesen sein. Einstein, Heissenberg und Kollegen haben sie lediglich sozusagen entdeckt und mathematisch formuliert. Einstein hat keine neuen physikalischen Gesetze geschaffen, er hat bereits existierende Gesetze mathematisch niedergeschrieben.


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht von Predatoren, also Jägern geschrieben.  Das bestätigt meine Aussage von der Indoktrinierung durch Romane und Filme bei der Betrachtung. Sollten fremde Wesen dazu in der Lage sein, weshalb sind sie dann noch nixht hier?



Vielleicht sind sie es doch schon, wer weiß?
Siehe meinen Beitrag mit dem Film Tipp "Sie leben".
Sollte man sich mal anschauen, ist echt Super und geht mal in eine ganz andere Richtung der SiFi.


----------



## suggysug (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht von Predatoren, also Jägern geschrieben.  Das bestätigt meine Aussage von der Indoktrinierung durch Romane und Filme bei der Betrachtung. Sollten fremde Wesen dazu in der Lage sein, weshalb sind sie dann noch nixht hier?


Es bestätigt nur deine Einbildung mehr nicht.
Mich interessieren nicht Romane sondern Fakten. 
Wer sagt das die Ägyptischen Götter, Götter waren?
Warum wurde die Pyramiden von Gizeh in einer astrologischen Rangordnung (Sternbild Orion) gebaut? Warum wurden überall auf der Welt Pyramiden gebaut zu einer Zeit wo sie von einander nichts wissen konnten. (und die in der Regel immer mit Gottheiten in Verbindung gebracht wurden oder man staune dem Himmel (All) näher sein zu wollen?)
https://www.mdr.de/lexi-tv/pyramiden136.html
Warum sind die Neandertaler (angeblich) ausgestorben obwohl sie technisch dem Homosapiens überlegen waren?
Es gibt so viele Dinge auf der Welt die passiert sind worauf sich mehrere Antworten darauf inteprätieren lassen und wo man mit Gewissheit nicht zu 100% sagen kann was richtig ist.

Das heißt nicht das man allem zustimmen muss aber ausschließen kann man es auch nicht.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind sie es doch schon, wer weiß?
> Siehe meinen Beitrag mit dem Film Tipp "Sie leben".
> Sollte man sich mal anschauen, ist echt Super und geht mal in eine ganz andere Richtung der SiFi.



Ich kenne „Sie leben“ sehr gut, einer meiner Lieglingsfilme in diesem Genre.
Es ist jedoch kein SciFi Film, sondern eine scharfe Gesellschaftskritik. Carpenter bedient sich lediglich einiger Elemente des SciFi Bereiches, um seiner Gesellschaftskritik ein dramatisches Element zu geben und auch ein „Gesicht“.


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ich kenne „Sie leben“ sehr gut, einer meiner Lieglingsfilme in diesem Genre.
> Es ist jedoch kein SciFi Film, sondern eine scharfe Gesellschaftskritik. Carpenter bedient sich lediglich einiger Elemente des SciFi Bereiches, um seiner Gesellschaftskritik ein dramatisches Element zu geben und auch ein „Gesicht“.



Stimmt. Aber kann man sehr gut daher nehmen für die Übernahme durch Aliens.


----------



## nevermind85 (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Übrigens, die Grundgesetze der Physik gab es auch schon vor 100 Jahren, sogar vor 1000 Jahren, ja sogar schon kurz nach dem Urknall, sollte es so gewesen sein. Einstein, Heissenberg und Kollegen haben sie lediglich sozusagen entdeckt und mathematisch formuliert. Einstein hat keine neuen physikalischen Gesetze geschaffen, er hat bereits existierende Gesetze mathematisch niedergeschrieben.



Und woher genau weißt Du jetzt, dass unsere physikalischen Gesetze im gesamten Universum gelten? So eine Aussage von einem Menschen, dessen Spezies mehr damit beschäftigt ist, sich selbst auszulöschen, sei es durch Krieg oder Vernichtung des eigenen Lebensraum, als sich weiter zu entwicklen, wirkt auf mich pers. einfach nur verblendet und arrogant.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. März 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Es bestätigt nur deine Einbildung mehr nicht.
> Mich interessieren nicht Romane sondern Fakten.
> Wer sagt das die Ägyptischen Götter, Götter waren?
> Warum wurde die Pyramiden von Gizeh in einer astrologischen Rangordnung (Sternbild Orion) gebaut? Warum würden überall auf der Welt Pyramiden gebaut zu einer Zeit wo sie von einander nichts wissen konnten. (und die in der Regel immer mit Gottheiten in Verbindung gebracht werden oder man staune dem Himmel (All) näher sein zu wollen?
> ...



Ganz schön viele Fragen. Du lieferst leider keine Antworten.
Was mir das sagt? Mein gesunder Menschenverstand. Könntest es ja auch mal damit versuchen.
Die Neandertaler waren wem überlegen? Dem Homo Sapiens? Nope, waren sie nicht. Besser angepasst an den Lebensraum, doch der Homo Sapiens machte das durch seinen technologischen und gesellschaftlichen Fortsxhritt schnell wett und verdrängte und ja, vermischte sich auch teils mit dem Neandertaler.

Die Pyramiden entstanden nicht überall gleichzeitig...völliger Quatsch. Die ältesten in Kambodscha, die jüngsten in Südamerika.
Die Ausrichtung an Gestirne...wieso nicht? Sie waren Gottheiten gewidmet und Sonne, Mond und Gestirne spielten dahingehend elementare Rollen. Außerdem wurde der Himmel über Jahrhunderte genau beobachtet, man besaß erstaunliche mathematische Fähigkeiten und große Baukunst. Daher der Bau ihrer Tempel nach ihren Himmelsgöttern.

Aber hey, glaub an das, woran du glauben willst. Aber komm nicht mit irgendwelchen halbgaren Fantasien aus Mysterie-Magazinen...


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. März 2018)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Und woher genau weißt Du jetzt, dass unsere physikalischen Gesetze im gesamten Universum gelten? So eine Aussage von einem Menschen, dessen Spezies mehr damit beschäftigt ist, sich selbst auszulöschen, sei es durch Krieg oder Vernichtung des eigenen Lebensraum, als sich weiter zu entwicklen, wirkt auf mich pers. einfach nur verblendet und arrogant.



...weil das Universum so ist, wie es ist und weil es überhaupt existiert, setzt dies genau die Grundgesetze der Thermodynamik, der Mechanik und dem Gleichgewicht der vier elementaren Grundkräfte der Natur ( große / kleine Kernkraft, Gravitation, und elektromagnetische Kraft) voraus. Sonst könnten wir jetzt nicht hier genau darüber diskutieren.
Klar soweit?
Was wir hier auf der Erde uns gegenseitig antun, hat aber auch genau nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## nevermind85 (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> ...weil das Universum so ist, wie es ist und weil es überhaupt existiert, setzt dies genau die Grundgesetze der Thermodynamik, der Mechanik und dem Gleichgewicht der vier elementaren Grundkräfte der Natur ( große / kleine Kernkraft, Gravitation, und elektromagnetische Kraft) voraus. Sonst könnten wir jetzt nicht hier genau darüber diskutieren.
> Klar soweit?



Du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet. Woher weißt Du (ich hätte da gerne einen Beweis und nicht deine *Vermutung*, die das Universum mit unseren physikalischen Gesetzen zu erklären versucht), dass unsere physikalischen Gesetze auch in Galaxien Gültigkeit haben, die tausende oder Millionen von Lichtjahren entfernt sind? Wir sind nicht einmal in der Lage, die gesamten Ausmaße des Universums geschweige denn dessen Bestandteile wissenschaftlich zu beleuchten; also woher weißt Du das alles?



General-Lee schrieb:


> Was wir hier auf der Erde uns gegenseitig antun, hat aber auch genau nichts damit zu tun.



Doch. Deine Aussage ist eigentlich das beste Beispiel dafür. Statt meine Frage zu beantworten, weichst Du aus und ziehst irgendwelche physikalischen Gesetze aus der Tasche. Die Menschheit ist nichmal in der Lage, ihre eigene Welt zu 100% zu verstehen aber Du willst mir erklären, wie das Universum funktioniert.


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> ...weil das Universum so ist, wie es ist und weil es überhaupt existiert, setzt dies genau die Grundgesetze der Thermodynamik, der Mechanik und dem Gleichgewicht der vier elementaren Grundkräfte der Natur ( große / kleine Kernkraft, Gravitation, und elektromagnetische Kraft) voraus. Sonst könnten wir jetzt nicht hier genau darüber diskutieren.


Wie ich schon weiter oben sagte, Falsch und doch Richtig.
Nur weil wir es Momentan so sehen muss es noch lange nicht richtig sein. Siehe meinen Beitrag "vor" 100 Jahren.
Vieles ist noch vollkommen Ungeklärt.

Sollte Einstein wirklich Recht gehabt haben, müssten wir uns z.B. gar keine Sorgen machen. Niemand, kein Lebewesen, einfach nichts würde einen Flug mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit überleben, machbar wäre es wegen der zunehmenden Masse/+Energie eh nicht, einfach Unmöglich. Wer in Grund Physik aufgepasst hat weiß was ich meine.

Und wenn doch, wie überwindet man die Massenträgheit im Flug?  Frag mal Fighter Piloten, nur im Simulator, die Kotzen schon bei 4-5 G nach 1 Minute  . Da kommen aber tausende von G dazu. Da musst du erstmal Anti G  Felder erzeugen, sonst bist du sofort tot bei den Geschwindigkeiten. Das sind alles Fragen außerhalb unseres Wissenstands. Und das sind nur 1-3 Fragen.
Wir, unsere Menschheit hat nichts davon auch nur annähernd gelöst. Einstein steht immer noch da wie ein Fels. Wenn man also das nimmt ist es unmöglich das jemand zu uns kommt, aber was wenn Einstein etwas daneben lag? Oh Weh.
In ein paar Jahren, wenn wir alten Hasen hier schon lange nicht mehr sind gibt es andere Erkenntnisse, genauso wie vor 100 Jahren.
Deshalb, wer es bis uns geschafft hat, wenn Friedlich, ok, wenn nicht war es das dann. Innerhalb von Minuten wären wir Weg.
Und wir wissen selbst, Expansion hat nichts mit Frieden zu tun, und Technische Expansion, wenn man unserem Beispiel folgt immer mit Krieg.


----------



## suggysug (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ganz schön viele Fragen. Du lieferst leider keine Antworten.
> Was mir das sagt? Mein gesunder Menschenverstand. Könntest es ja auch mal damit versuchen.
> Die Neandertaler waren wem überlegen? Dem Homo Sapiens? Nope, waren sie nicht. Besser angepasst an den Lebensraum, doch der Homo Sapiens machte das durch seinen technologischen und gesellschaftlichen Fortsxhritt schnell wett und verdrängte und ja, vermischte sich auch teils mit dem Neandertaler.
> 
> ...



Nur das du's weißt waren die Neandertaler in vielen Belangen den Homo Sapiens überlegen.
Kannste aber selber lesen.
https://www.planet-wissen.de/geschichte/urzeit/der_neandertaler/index.html

Das die Pyramiden parallel entstanden sind hab ich so nicht in Frage gestellt sondern das es zu einer Zeit war bevor sie eigentlich von einander was wissen dürften. So viele Zufälle?? In deinen Worten "extremst unwahrscheinlich".
Und das die Gottheiten in der Regel immer mit den Himmel verbunden werden - das allein macht mich schon skeptisch.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. März 2018)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet. Woher weißt Du (ich hätte da gerne einen Beweis und nicht deine *Vermutung*, die das Universum mit unseren physikalischen Gesetzen zu erklären versucht), dass unsere physikalischen Gesetze auch in Galaxien Gültigkeit haben, die tausende oder Millionen von Lichtjahren entfernt sind? Wir sind nicht einmal in der Lage, die gesamten Ausmaße des Universums geschweige denn dessen Bestandteile wissenschaftlich zu beleuchten; also woher weißt Du das alles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich ziehe nix aus irgendwelchen Taschen, aber wenn du es wissen möchtest...habe ein naturwissenschaftliches Studium absolviert, lese Fachliteratur und besuche Fachvorträge von echten Physikern und Wissenschaftlern...und du so?
Natürlich kann ich Dir nichts zu verstehen gebem, was du nicht verstehen willst...und mit Verlaub, wahrscheinlich auch nicht dazu in der Lage bist, nachdem, was ich deinem Geschwurbel entnehme.
Ich erkläre auch das Universum nicht...das haben schon andere getan und was andere Galaxien angeht, nun, sie werden beobachtet, mit Teleskopen, optisch wie im Radiobereich. Hubble und Kepler sind im Orbit. Kepler sucht sehr erfolgreich nach Exoplaneten. Duzende werden fast täglich neu entdeckt. Hubble hat in Anfänge des Universums zurückgeblickt und was genau entdeckt? Es hat sich genau so entwickelt, wie es sollte, nach allen Regeln und Gesetzmäßigkeiten der Physik, also nicht nur hier, überall.


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Hubble hat in Anfänge des Universums zurückgeblickt und was genau entdeckt?
> Es hat sich genau so entwickelt, wie es sollte, nach allen Regeln und Gesetzmäßigkeiten der Physik, also nicht nur hier, überall.


Falsch.
Hubble hat nichts entdeckt(Schon, aber nicht wirklich neues). Es reicht nur eine gewisse Reichweite. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Alles was Hubble sieht wusste man in gewissen teilen schon vorher.
Und wie ich weiter oben schon sagte, unsere Physik ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge.

Das was du meinst, so weit unsere Physik es zulässt, da gebe ich dir 100% Recht, aber ist das alles so Richtig? Wer weiß das schon.


----------



## nevermind85 (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Also ich ziehe nix aus irgendwelchen Taschen, aber wenn du es wissen möchtest...habe ein naturwissenschaftliches Studium absolviert, lese Fachliteratur und besuche Fachvorträge von echten Physikern und Wissenschaftlern...und du so?



Oh nein, Jemand hat es gewagt, den studierten Naturwissenschaftler in Frage zu stellen. Auf den Scheiterhaufen mit ihm. Ich fasse zusammen: Du kannst mir keinen Beweis liefern. Damit sind Deine Aussagen aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht Theorien und Vermutungen. Und so, wie Du das hier präsentierst, sind es mehr als arrogante Aussagen.



General-Lee schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich Dir nichts zu verstehen gebem, was du nicht verstehen willst...und mit Verlaub, wahrscheinlich auch nicht dazu in der Lage bist, nachdem, was ich deinem Geschwurbel entnehme.



Du willst es nicht kapieren, oder? Ich will einen Beweis für Deine Aussagen. Kann doch laut Deinen Aussagen nicht so schwer sein oO



General-Lee schrieb:


> Ich erkläre auch das Universum nicht...das haben schon andere getan



Oben hast Du gesagt, dass Du mir etwas zu verstehen geben willst. Das wäre eine Erklärung. Was denn nun? Und 



General-Lee schrieb:


> und was andere Galaxien angeht, nun, sie werden beobachtet, mit Teleskopen, optisch wie im Radiobereich. Hubble und Kepler sind im Orbit. Kepler sucht sehr erfolgreich nach Exoplaneten. Duzende werden fast täglich neu entdeckt.



Oh na wenn wir neue Planeten entdecken, können wir daraus etwas aus den physikalischen Gegebenheiten auf diesen Planeten sagen? War da mal jemand und kann das bestätigen? Oder ist das nur ein Versuch, diese Planeten mit unserem Verständnis von Physik zu erklären, weil wir nichts Anderes kennen? Und weil wir nichts Anderes kennen, kann es auch nichts Anderes geben; ist das so korrekt?



General-Lee schrieb:


> Hubble hat in Anfänge des Universums zurückgeblickt und was genau entdeckt? Es hat sich genau so entwickelt, wie es sollte, nach allen Regeln und Gesetzmäßigkeiten der Physik, also nicht nur hier, überall.



Soso, es hat sich alles so entwickelt, wie es unsere Physik zulässt. Dann darfst Du mir jetzt doch etwas erklären:
1. Erklär mir ein schwarzes Loch
2. Erklär mir dunkle Materie


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. März 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Nur das du's weißt waren die Neandertaler in vielen Belangen den Homo Sapiens überlegen.
> Kannste aber selber lesen.
> https://www.planet-wissen.de/geschichte/urzeit/der_neandertaler/index.html
> 
> ...



Weshalb skeptisch? Die älteren Völker richteten beispielsweise ihre Ernte und Ihre Aussaat nach dem Verlauf von Sonne und Mond aus. Ihre Götter bewohnten den Himmel. Um ihnen näher zu sein baute man letztlich Pyramiden. Selbst die Ägypter bauten sie nicht plötzlich. Aus dem sogenannten Urhügel heraus bildete sich über Jahrhunderte die Pyramidenform. Es ist nicht sonderlich wundersam, dass Menschen mit ähnlichem Götterbild, also wo ihre Götter wohnen, auch ähnliche Bauformen finden, um ihnen näher zu kommen.
Pfeil und Bogen wurden auch von Völkern verwendet und entwickelt, die sich zu ihrer Zeit noch nicht kannten. 

Doch das wird mir langsam zu mühselig...wie gesagt, jeder soll das für sich annehmen, womit er glücklich ist und was seiner Denke entspricht.


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> 1. Erklär mir ein schwarzes Loch


Ein Schwarzes Loch vom Prinzip, also der Gravitation lässt sich ja noch erklären. Aber wo geht zum Teufel die ganze Materie hin? Wo ist der, sagen wir mal Auspuff. Niemand kann sagen was mit der Materie passiert. Irgendwo muss es ja bleiben. Darauf hat bis jetzt niemand eine Antwort.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. März 2018)

Du willst bitte was? Beweise? 
Du kannst nichts als fordern. Liefer du doch mal einen.
Wenn du übrigens all meine Beiträge richtig gelesen hättest, wäre dir meine Aussage zu schwarzen Löchern sicher nicht entgangen. Was sich dort abspielt, ist was ganz anderes, richtig. Auch das sagte ich bereits.
Dunke Materie/dunkle Energie? Tja wer weiss. Nützt nur nichts, da sie mit barionischer Materie in keinster Weise wechselwirkt und daher für die Lösung des Problems (wie kommen wir mit Ausserirdischen in Kontakt) somit derzeit  irrelevant ist.


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Weshalb skeptisch? Die älteren Völker richteten beispielsweise ihre Ernte und Ihre Aussaat nach dem Verlauf von Sonne und Mond aus. Ihre Götter bewohnten den Himmel. Um ihnen näher zu sein baute man letztlich Pyramiden. Selbst die Ägypter bauten sie nicht plötzlich. Aus dem sogenannten Urhügel heraus bildete sich über Jahrhunderte die Pyramidenform. Es ist nicht sonderlich wundersam, dass Menschen mit ähnlichem Götterbild, also wo ihre Götter wohnen, auch ähnliche Bauformen finden, um ihnen näher zu kommen.
> Pfeil und Bogen wurden auch von Völkern verwendet und entwickelt, die sich zu ihrer Zeit noch nicht kannten.
> 
> .


Jup.
Der Blödsinn mit Religionen und Überlieferungen.
Gab es Jesus in der Form wie Christen ihn sehen.? Gab es Mohamed wie die Moslems es sehen? Usw.
Es gibt Null, wirklich Null Beweise.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Hubble hat nichts entdeckt(Schon, aber nicht wirklich neues). Es reicht nur eine gewisse Reichweite. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Alles was Hubble sieht wusste man in gewissen teilen schon vorher.
> Und wie ich weiter oben schon sagte, unsere Physik ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge.
> 
> Das was du meinst, so weit unsere Physik es zulässt, da gebe ich dir 100% Recht, aber ist das alles so Richtig? Wer weiß das schon.



Nein, Hubble hat in der Tat eine völlig neue Sich des Universums etabliert und seine Reichweite ist erstaunlich...über 13 Milliarden Jahre zurück. Ein Blick durch Hubble ist wie eine Zeitreise zurück an den Anfang des uns bekannten Weltalls.
Viel weiter zurück geht zumindest in diesem Universum nicht.


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Du willst bitte was? Beweise?
> Du kannst nichts als fordern. Liefer du doch mal einen.


Soviel dann zum Thema du und studiert. Du stellst Behauptungen auf, lieferst keine Beweise dafür und forderst dann sowas von anderen?

Wie lächerlich willst du dich noch machen?


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Viel weiter zurück geht zumindest in diesem Universum nicht.


Falsche Denkweise die auch schon aufgehoben wurde, schon vor langer Zeit.
Das Universum, also der momentane sichtbare Raum ist endlich, aber nicht Unendlich, nur die Ausbreitung ist noch nicht so weit. Und es dehnt sich ja immer weiter aus, die Expansion wäre sonst nicht zu erklären. So jedenfalls die momentanen Erklärungen.


----------



## nevermind85 (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Du willst bitte was? Beweise?
> Du kannst nichts als fordern. Liefer du doch mal einen. Wenn du übrigens all meine Beiträge richtig gelesen hättest, wäre dir meine Aussage zu schwarzen Löchern sicher nicht entgangen. Was sich dort abspielt, ist was ganz anderes, richtig. Auch das sagte ich bereits.



Alleine die Tatsache, dass Du nicht in der Lage bist, mir diese Erklärung zu liefern ist ein Beweis dafür, dass unsere physikalischen Gesetze keine universelle Allgemeingültigkeit haben können oO Zumindest mal ist unser Wissen von Physik unvollständig; ob es ggf. sogar gänzlich falsch ist, kannst auch Du nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Du stellst es hier aber genau gegenteilig dar.



General-Lee schrieb:


> Dunke Materie/dunkle Energie? Tja wer weiss. Nützt nur nichts, da sie mit barionischer Materie in keinster Weise wechselwirkt und daher für die Lösung des Problems (wie kommen wir mit Ausserirdischen in Kontakt) somit derzeit  irrelevant ist.



Es spielt keine Rolle, ob dunkle Materie etwas mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Ich habe Deine Aussage über die Allgemeingültigkeit in Frage gestellt, mehr nicht. Und da Du mir diese beiden Themen nicht mal im Ansatz mit den uns bekannten Gesetzen erklären kannst, kannst Du auch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, dass das, was wir kennen, überall gilt und seine Richtigkeit hat.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Ein Schwarzes Loch vom Prinzip, also der Gravitation lässt sich ja noch erklären. Aber wo geht zum Teufel die ganze Materie hin? Wo ist der, sagen wir mal Auspuff. Niemand kann sagen was mit der Materie passiert. Irgendwo muss es ja bleiben. Darauf hat bis jetzt niemand eine Antwort.



Doch, kann man. Einerseits wird es selbst in etwa äquivalent schwerer und zwar um fast genau die Masse, die es konsumiert. Dann gibt es die sogenannte Hawking Strahlung, also es kommt auch wieder was heraus. Und dann die Massenauswürfe an den Polen, die Burst´s, wenn das schwarze Loch mehr frisst, als es verdauen kann.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. März 2018)

Mensch Worrel, mach es mir bitte einfacher und zerlege das in Absätze. Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll zu antworten. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Und wir sind ja schließlich allwissend, nicht wahr?
> btw: Den Teil mit den Wirtskörpern überlesen? So könnte sich eine parasitäre Lebensform ja einer intelligenteren Spezies annehmen, die ihrerseits schon Raumforschung betrieben hat. Möglicherweise haben sie die Parasiten auch in irgendeinem Labor künstlich gezüchtet, wer weiß ...


Nein, habe ich nicht. Aber solche Parasiten sind wohl eher ausgeschlossen. Ich weiß du hast da die Goa'Uld von Stargate im Hinterkopf, aber selbst das ist weit übertrieben. Auch ein Parasit braucht dafür dann Intelligenz und muss auf den Wirtskörper eibngestellt sein, das ist eher ausgeschlossen. Solche Art von Parasiten gibt es auf der Erde, aber das sind nur Pilze die Insekten übernehmen um sich zu vermehren. Mir fällt da im Amazonas ein Pilz ein, der Ameisen übernimmt und dann aus ihrem Kopf wächst.
Wirklich steuern kann er die Ameise nicht, nur rudimentär bewegen. Infizierte Ameisen werden sofort vom eigenen Bau ferngehalten.
Möglich, dass intelligente Parasiten im Labor gezüchtet werden könnten, ist aber trotzdem eher unwahrscheinlich.



> Äh - what? Das macht nicht mal ansatzweise Sinn. Warum sollten Außerirdische nicht eher Katzenhaft sein? Oder Spinnen- oder Insektenförmig?


Doch, frag mal Exobiologen. Die humanoide Form ist am effizientesten für intelligente Wesen. Selbst wenn der Ursprung anders sein mag für Aliens, sie würden eine humanoide Form annehmen, mag sein dass sie katzenartiger aussehen wie in Elder Scrolls, aber es ist trotzdem eine humanoide Form. Da liegt Star Trak durchaus richtig.
Die Begrenzung hier ist das Gehirn und der Energiebedarf. Der größte Bedarfsträger ist das Gehirn und ohne andere Abstriche, kann sich ein Gehirn nicht weiterentwickeln.
Man bräuchte also ein e massive permanente Energiezufuhr, um einen großen Körper und das Gehirn entsprechend zu versorgen. Und wenn das nicht gegeben ist, ist die humanoide Form schlicht und ergreifend am besten.




> Und warum sollte sich in einer außerirdischen Evolution nicht ein qualitativ ähnliches (oder besseres aka "Adlerauge") herausbilden?


Es gibt Tiere die besser sehen als wir, aber auch hier spielt die Effizienz eine Rolle. Vögel haben dazu auch eine andere Augenstruktur als ein Mensch, das hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Das Problem bei zu guter Sicht oder Geruch usw., es erfordert zu viel Hirnkapazität und da kommt dann wieder mein obiges Argument ins Spiel.
Das Auge kann ein einzelnes Photon wahrnehmen, nur muss es vom Gehirn verarbeitet werden, dazu ist unser Hirn so nicht in der Lage. Unser Gehirn bescheißt uns auch in vielen anderen Sachen! 



> Sicher, die Raumschiffe müßten dann größer sein und verbrauchen daher mehr Treibstoff für die selbe Strecke, aber das dürfte bei mit Atomkraft betriebenen Raumschiffen relativ egal sein.


Siehe obigen Punkt. Und mit Atomkraft betriebene raumfähige Schiffe sind eher ausgeschlossen. Dafür ist der gezielte Energieausstoß nicht im richtigen Maße handhabbar. Eher wäre Fusionstriebwerke möglich, wesentlich besser zu nutzen.
Ist auch der Traum eines jeden Physikers/Forschers, den Fusionsreaktor zu erschaffen. Nur sind wir dazu zu dämlich bisher. Weil dann wären unsere Energieprobleme gelöst auf alle Zeit. (Zur Erinnerung: Die Sonne ist ein gigantischer Fusionsreaktior)



> Wieso? Das ist ein Evolutionärer Glücksfall in *unserer* Evolutionsgeschichte. Es wäre ein außerordentlicher Zufall, wenn dies in einer außerirdischen Evolutionsgeschichte ebenfalls auftreten würde.


Es ist kein Glück. Das ist Darwinismus. Die "Natur" spielt so oft mit verschiedenen Sachen herum und daraus entwickeln sich dann dominante Lebensformen, bis Ereignisse/Katastrophen o.ä. eine neue Richtung einschlagen.
Bisher hat nur der Mensch es geschafft Werkzeug zu entwickeln, zu verbessern und zu nutzen. Das gibt es sonst nur bei einigen wenigen Tieren und auch da nur in rudimentärer Form.



> Das ist aber das andere Ender der ursprünglichen Aussage. Zur Erinnerung:
> 
> Diese Aussage nimmt eine Allgemeingültigkeit für sich in Anspruch, die nicht bewiesen werden *kann*.


Ja gut, kann man so sehen. Aber bisher gibt es keinerlei Beweise, dass welche jemals hier waren. Und bisher gebietet der "gesunde Menschenverstand" dies auch auszuschließen. Sonst kann jeder alles behaupten und sagen es ist so, wir wissen es nur nicht.
Man kann Hypothesen aufstellen oder Theorien, aber es gibt keinen Endgültigkeitsanspruch auf die Korrektheit, vor allem sollte man dazu dann auch konkrete Beweise/Hinweise haben. Bisher wird auch jeder seriöse Wissenschaftler davon ausgehen, dass nie welche hier waren, bis es Beweise dagegen gibt.




> Wer kann denn wissenschaftlich zu 100%(!) *ausschließen*, daß antike "Götter"-Mythen nicht auf Besuchen von Außerirdischen basieren? Und wer kann ebenso ausschließen, daß unter den unzähligen als falsch enttarnten UFO Sichtungen nicht auch ein echtes darunter war? Oder wir schlicht echte UFOs nur noch nicht gesehen haben?


Weil es keinerlei Beweise gibt, die dafür sprechen. Die Bibel ist auch nur ein Märchenbuch, der es an vielerlei wissenschaftlicher Grundlage entbehrt. Gibt es Gott oder mehrere? Vielleicht ja, vielleicht nein, darum nennt man das auch Glaube. Und der kann nicht wissenschaftlich ratifiziert werden. Da ist was für Philosophen. Ansonsten ist ja jeder Esoteriker auf einmal glaubwürdig und hat recht. Dann muss auch meine Kristallsammlung gegen die außerirdische Strahlung helfen! ;B
Und UFOs sind erst ab den 40/50er Jahren aufgetreten, vorher war auch nirgends in der Weltgeschichte je die Reden von sowas. Zufall? Ich denke nicht, da erst ab dem zweiten Weltkrieg sehr viel in der Luftfahrt experimentiert wurde.
Und UFO heißt nicht mehr als Unknown Flying Object. Das gibt es durchaus, der Lockheed SR-71 (Blackbird) war für dutzende UFO-Sichtungen verantwortlich, er war der Allgemeinheit nicht bekannt und wurde unter Verschluss gehalten.
Aber das Aliens hier waren? Eher unwahrscheinlich.



> Aber - du kannst es nicht wissenschaftlich ausschließen, sondern maximal als "sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich" bezeichnen.


Im allgemeinen Usus ist sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich gleichbedeutend mit ausgeschlossen. Kann sich eine Petunie über Nacht in einen Baum verwandeln? Theoretisch ja, aber das ist so unwahrscheinlich, dass es praktisch ausgeschlossen ist.



> a) wer sagt was von "ohne großen Zeitverlust"?
> b) Wieso "dauernd wiederkommen"? Je nach Theorie können ja bspweise eine Handvoll Aliens für eine Woche dagewesen sein und sich dann tausende Jahre nicht mehr blicken lassen.


Weil interstellare Distanzen dies erfordern. Ansonsten musst du sehr viel Zeit mitbringen oder in einem entsprechenden Generationenschiff unterwegs sein. Ein Lichtjahr sind immer noch *9,5 Billionen*km und das uns nächste Sternsystem ist mal eben 4,5 Lichtjahre weit weg. Wenn man nicht schneller als das Licht reisen kann, dauert es sehr sehr lange hier her zu kommen. Und dann stellt sich die Problematik der Zeitdillatation. Wer mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit reist, für den läuft die Zeit langsamer als für den Rest. Während also auf der Erde ein paar Jahrtausende vergehen, vergeht für den mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisenden Personen nur ein paar Jahre. Und das basiert auf der Relativitätstheorie und die kann man nicht umgehen. Wer also sich nicht gerade in eine völlig ungewisse Zukunft begeben will, wird davon absehen. Weil auf der Heimatwelt wird die Zeit ebenfalls normal verlaufen. Bis man also hier ist und wieder zurück, ist die eigene Welt eine völlig andere.
Und selbst wenn es immer die gleichen Aliens wären, wären sie dann technologisch nicht in der Lage uns anders zu überwachen, als persönlich hier aufzutauchen? So interessant kann die Menschheit jetzt auch nicht sein.




> Das ist das andere Ende der Behauptung.
> "Es gibt keine Aliens" ist eine Behauptung, die man nie beweisen kann - möglicherweise muß man ja nur ein Sternensystem weiter links mal nachschauen - und ist daher aus dem logischen Gesichtspunkt eine bloße These und keine wissenschaftliche Behauptung, sondern reiner Glaube.
> "Es gibt Aliens" ist hingegen eine Behauptung, die man beweisen könnte - wenn man denn ein Alien findet.


Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Ich sage ja, dass es Aliens gibt. Dafür ist das Universum zu groß. Nur waren sie sicher noch nicht hier und werden es so schnell auch nicht sein.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Ein Schwarzes Loch vom Prinzip, also der Gravitation lässt sich ja noch erklären. Aber wo geht zum Teufel die ganze Materie hin? Wo ist der, sagen wir mal Auspuff. Niemand kann sagen was mit der Materie passiert. Irgendwo muss es ja bleiben. Darauf hat bis jetzt niemand eine Antwort.



Ah, nicht ganz. Ein schwarzes Loch neigt dazu zu "verdampfen". Es gibt seinen "Inhalt" in Form von Hawking-Strahlung wieder. Allerdings ist das noch ein kontrovers diskutiertes Problembzw. Hypothese.
Schwarze Löcher sind immer noch ein Rätsel und wir werden sie auf Grund ihrer Natur wohl nie wirklich lösen können. Das ganze unterliegt auch dem Informationsparadoxon schwarzer Löcher.
Man vermutet es hängt mit der Quantentheorie zusammen, aber das geht in einen Bereich, auf dem nur noch wenige Menschen wirklich Kompetenz haben und mir geht das dann doch zu hoch, ich bin zu doof für das Thema.


----------



## suggysug (12. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Jup.
> Der Blödsinn mit Religionen und Überlieferungen.
> Gab es Jesus in der Form wie Christen ihn sehen.? Gab es Mohamed wie die Moslems es sehen? Usw.
> *Es gibt Null, wirklich Null Beweise*.



Genau das ist der Punkt es gibt nur Überlieferungen und Vermutungen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. März 2018)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Alleine die Tatsache, dass Du nicht in der Lage bist, mir diese Erklärung zu liefern ist ein Beweis dafür, dass unsere physikalischen Gesetze keine universelle Allgemeingültigkeit haben können oO Zumindest mal ist unser Wissen von Physik unvollständig; ob es ggf. sogar gänzlich falsch ist, kannst auch Du nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Du stellst es hier aber genau gegenteilig dar.
> 
> 
> 
> Es spielt keine Rolle, ob dunkle Materie etwas mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Ich habe Deine Aussage über die Allgemeingültigkeit in Frage gestellt, mehr nicht. Und da Du mir diese beiden Themen nicht mal im Ansatz mit den uns bekannten Gesetzen erklären kannst, kannst Du auch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, dass das, was wir kennen, überall gilt und seine Richtigkeit hat.



Welche Art von Beweis willst du denn? Einen kleinen Troll auf einem Silbertablet, der sagt: Ja, ist alles so! Oder irgendwelche Formeln oder wie oder was?
Es haben sich weitaus klügere Köpfe darüber Gedanken gemacht und sind zu Erkenntissen gekommen und derer bediene ich mich, ganz klar!
Du stellst hier die gesamte etablierte Wissenschaft und Forschung infrage...wie vermessen und arrogant ist das bitte?
Erklär mir das mal!
Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte sich im Dunkeln umziehen...


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte sich im Dunkeln umziehen...


Schade auch das du diesen Satz nicht befolgst und dich immer lächerlicher machst...


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Doch, kann man. Einerseits wird es selbst in etwa äquivalent schwerer und zwar um fast genau die Masse, die es konsumiert. Dann gibt es die sogenannte Hawking Strahlung, also es kommt auch wieder was heraus. Und dann die Massenauswürfe an den Polen, die Burst´s, wenn das schwarze Loch mehr frisst, als es verdauen kann.



Wurde alles noch nicht bewiesen und ist reine Spekulation.
Aufgrund deshalb weil seine Theorien im Gegensatz jeweils zur Quanten und Relativitäts Theorie stehen  hat er eben immer noch nicht den Nobel Preis bekommen. Alles nicht nachweisbare Theorie. Er hat bisher in seinem Schaffenswerk noch nichts gebracht was wirklich relevant ist. Rein Gar nichts.
Er mag in der Theorie eventuell Genial sein, aber nur da. Da ist zu viel SiFi dabei. 
Viele, eigentlich die meisten wirklichen Astro Physiker halten ihn selbst für ziemlich unbedeutend und aufgrund seiner leider schweren Behinderung für ein Plappermaul der nur deshalb auffällt. Ist leider so.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. März 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Schade auch das du diesen Satz nicht befolgst und dich immer lächerlicher machst...



Mit was genau? Würde ich gerne mal erfahren.


----------



## Worrel (12. März 2018)

bk78 schrieb:


> Wieso menschliche Sprache?


Weil die meiste Kommunikation rund um die Erde in menschlicher Sprache ist? Halt doch mal irgendeinen Empfänger in Richtung Erde - da kommen dann vielleicht irgendwo Beep-Töne raus, aber auch Radio in diversen Frequenzen. Und da wird immer noch in der lokalen menschlichen Sprache gesendet.



> Computersprachen sind wesentlich simpler.


Computersprachen, die schon bei einem falsch gesetzten Semikolon kollabieren, sind simpler als menschliche Sprache, die selbst bei Falschformulierungen wie _"Anna Ball rot" _oder _"Ich habe fertig"_ verstanden wird? 



> Auch die Logik eines einfachen Computers ergibt sich aus ingenieurstechnischen Gesichtspunkten schon fast zwangsläufig.


Auf der Grundebene des Maschinencodes durchaus - aber sobald man auch nur einen Schritt in Richtung des Nutzers macht, nicht mehr. Das fängt ja schon bei der Bevorzugung des Dezimalsystems an, das sich ja nur durchgesetzt hat, weil wir dazu passend zehn Finger haben. 8-fingerige Zeitgenossen hätten wahrscheinlich eine völlig andere Datenstruktur. Man bedenke, daß ja auch Nano/Kilo/Giga & Co Unterteilungen darauf basieren.



> Für alles, was sich gezielt zwischen Sternensystemen bewegen kann, ist Computertechnik das A und O


Warum?



> Intelligente Lebewesen im Wasser haben ein Problem: Sie können kein Feuer machen, und somit keine technische Entwicklung durchlaufen.


Warum?
Man kann doch auch ohne Feuer mechanische Geräte zusammenbauen.
Natürlich *andere* als Landlebewesen, die Feuer haben.




Batze schrieb:


> Stephen Hawking hat es da schon ganz richtig gesagt, wir sollten aufhören ins All unsere Position rauszupusten. Der Schuss könnte ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen. Wir sind dann nur noch die kleinen Ameisen und wären ganz schnell weg vom Fenster.


Andererseits: Was interessiert dich das Leben von Ameisen? Solange sie nicht auf deinem Kuchen rumkrabbeln oder sich in deiner Zuckerdose einnisten, sind die dir doch völlig egal.



General-Lee schrieb:


> Übrigens, der bewegliche Daumen ist kein evolutionärer Glücksfall unserer Evolution, den hatte der Homo Habilis auch schon...genützt hat es ihm aber wenig.


Und? Der gegenüberliegende Daumen ist nun mal ein Unikat der Evolution - meinetwegen auch der terristrischen Lebensformen - , aber daraus zu schließen, daß Lebewesen auf anderen Planeten diesen speziellen Evolutionsschritt auch gemacht haben müssen, ist eine gewagte These.



> Im gesamten Universum gelten exakt die gleichen Grundgesetze der Physik, außer im inneren schwarzer Löcher.


Im ganzen Universum gelten dieselben physikalischen Gesetze, stimmt. Aber die müssen nicht mit unseren physikalischen Gesetzen übereinstimmen und können in bestimmten Gebieten auch variieren. So könnte es zB sein, daß es noch irgendeinen Effekt gibt, den wir noch gar nicht kennen, weil er in unserer kleinen Ecke des Universums viel zu gering ausfällt, der aber dort, wo er seinen Ursprung hat, unsere bisher erkannten physikalischen Gesetze auf den Kopf stellt. Und auch in schwarzen Löchern gelten dieselben physikalischen Gesetze - wir haben sie bloß noch nicht verstanden.



> Deswegen braucht es für außerirdisches Leben aller Wahrscheinlichkeit auch in etwa die gleichen Grundvoraussetzungen wie hier.


- für Leben, das wie unseres auf Kohlenwasserstoffen und Proteinen basiert.
Möglicherweise gibt es aber auch ganz andere Lebensformen, die auch ganz andere Lebensbedingungen benötigen.



> [Dem] Ausserirdischen [...] stünden auch keine anderen Elemente zur Verfügung, als wir sie haben für eventuelle Raumschiffe und deren Antriebe


Warum?
Wieso sollte es nicht in irgendeinem speziellen Sonnensystem auch Materialien geben, die es auf der Erde nicht gibt?



> und er fängt auch nicht unter Wasser damit an Hochspannungstechnik zu entwickeln.


hmmm ... unter Wasser gibt es mitunter auch Zitteraale ...



> ...es ist extremst unwahrscheinlich, dass wir jemals Kontakt zu Ausserirdischen hatten, haben und jemals haben werden.


Gegen _"extrem unwahrscheinlich" _sagt ja auch niemand was. 



Batze schrieb:


> Vor 100 Jahren galten bei uns auch gewisse andere Grundgesetze der Physik, bis Einstein kam und so einiges über den Haufen geworfen hat.


Falsch. Es gelten immer dieselben physikalischen Grundgesetze.
Bloß unser Grad der Erkenntnis selbiger verändert sich.



> Ja wir brauchen gewisse Stoffe um zu Existieren. Aber jetzt schon hat kaum kein Großmeister in GO oder auch Schach auch nur den Hauch einer Chance gegen ein Computer Programm, und das sind nur Einsen und Nullen.


Aber nur, weil er cheatet. 

Ein Computer berechnet in Sekundenbruchteilen sämtliche möglichen Ausgänge des nächsten Zuges. Ein Mensch macht irgendwann einen Fehler. Ein perfekt programmierter Computer nicht. Ein realistischer Zweikampf Mensch gegen Maschine müßte so aussehen, daß der Mensch unendlich viel Zeit hat, um sich ebenfalls sämtliche möglichen weiteren Verläufe der Partie aufzuschreiben, bevor er seinen nächsten Zug tätigt.



> Delphine z.B. haben ein Sonar System das wir noch nicht mal im entferntesten nachmachen können.


Wieso nicht?
Rein theoretisch könnte man doch Delphin-ähnliche Laute produzieren und deren Reflektionen genauso analysieren.



> Aliens die es schaffen nach uns zu kommen haben die Physik so wie wir sie kennen überwunden und sind Jahrhunderte weiter, also Vorsicht.


Hätten wir es uns zum Ziel gesetzt, wären wir auch schon zum Andromeda Nebel oder was weiß ich wohin unterwegs. Und wir hätten nicht _"die Physik, so wie wir sie kennen, überwunden"_ , sondern im Gegenteil unsere Kenntnisse über sie dazu genutzt, um nach den Sternen zu greifen.



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Und woher genau weißt Du jetzt, dass unsere physikalischen Gesetze im gesamten Universum gelten?


Nicht _"unsere Physikalischen Gesetze"_ sondern "*die *_physikalischen Gesetze_". Die eben nicht zwangsläufig mit unserer Kenntnis über sie übereinstimmen müssen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Mit was genau? Würde ich gerne mal erfahren.


Wenn du dich das fragst, muss man sich wiederum fragen wie du ein naturwissenschaftliches Studium absolviert hast wenn du immer noch nicht bemerkst das deine Beiträge einfach nicht haltbar sind weil du ständig absolute Behauptungen ohne Beweise aufstellst aber das anderen vorwirfst.


----------



## schokoeis (12. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Jup.
> Der Blödsinn mit Religionen und Überlieferungen.
> Gab es Jesus in der Form wie Christen ihn sehen.? Gab es Mohamed wie die Moslems es sehen? Usw.
> Es gibt Null, wirklich Null Beweise.



Bei Jesus geb ich dir recht. Mohammeds Leben ist hingegen sehr gut dokumentiert.


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Falsch. Es gelten immer dieselben physikalischen Grundgesetze.
> Bloß unser Grad der Erkenntnis selbiger verändert sich.


Na da hat wohl jemand in der Schule nicht ganz so aufgepasst.

Nach Einstein war Gravitation anders als bei Newton, usw.
Von anderen Regeln die Einstein über Bord geworfen hat wollen wir mal gar nicht reden.
Setzen=Ungenügend.
Hihi


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Na da hat wohl jemand in der Schule nicht ganz so aufgepasst.
> 
> Nach Einstein war Gravitation anders als bei Newton, usw.
> Von anderen Regeln die Einstein über Bord geworfen hat wollen wir mal gar nicht reden.
> ...



Äh, nein. Das ist nicht ganz korrekt.
Einstein hat Newton nicht über den Haufen geworfen. Er liefert Antworten auf Probleme, die Newton nicht erklären kann.
Und Einstein hat Probleme bei Sachen, die korrekt Newton erklärt.
Da geht es um die große vereinheitliche Theorie, die alle elementaren Grundlagen verbindet, weil es da immer noch Fragen und Probleme gibt, die nicht korrekt beantwortet werden können.
Und die grundlegende Physik gilt für das ganze Universum, sonst würde das Universum so nicht existieren, wie es ist. Wir vertiefen nur unser Wissen und unsere Erkenntnis darüber, aber die Grundlage ist die gleiche auf der Erde, wie auf jedem anderen Planeten im Universum.


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Bei Jesus geb ich dir recht. Mohammeds Leben ist hingegen sehr gut dokumentiert.



In wiefern? Seine sogenannten Lehren die er angeblich empfangen hat wurden erst 200 Jahre später durch Mund zu Mund Überlieferungen geschrieben, weil er selbst weder Lesen noch Schreiben konnte. Er selbst hat ja  rein gar nichts niedergeschrieben, konnte er ja auch nicht.
Deshalb weiß auch niemand was da wirklich war. Alles nur Überlieferungen.

PS: Aber lassen wir mal lieber das Religiöse hier. Artet nur aus.


----------



## Worrel (12. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Na da hat wohl jemand in der Schule nicht ganz so aufgepasst.
> 
> Nach Einstein war Gravitation anders als bei Newton, usw.
> Von anderen Regeln die Einstein über Bord geworfen hat wollen wir mal gar nicht reden.
> ...


Nein, hier hat eher jemand überhaupt nicht verstanden, was ich geschrieben habe.

Die *geltenden* physikalischen Gesetze bleiben immer gleich (sehr langfristige Veränderungen durch die Veränderung der Expansion des Universums mal außen vor gelassen).

Ein Apfel fällt immer mit der Beschleunigung der Gravitation Richtung Erde. Völlig egal, ob Newton oder Einstein Neues zur Gravitation herausgefunden haben oder nicht. Den fallenden Apfel interessiert nicht, was wir Menschen über sein Fallen herausfinden, er fällt einfach weiter, so wie es die *geltenden *physikalischen Gesetze ihm vorschreiben.

Was sich ändert, ist unsere Wahrnehmung und Deutung dieser Vorgänge in unseren Theorien darüber, wie die physikalischen Gesetze denn laut unserem aktuellen Kenntnisstand nun lauten könnten.
Unsere Theorien über die physikalischen Gesetze - die ändern sich dauernd. Die *geltenden *physikalischen Gesetze hingegen nicht.


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Äh, nein. Das ist nicht ganz korrekt.
> Einstein hat Newton nicht über den Haufen geworfen. Er liefert Antworten auf Probleme, die Newton nicht erklären kann.
> Und Einstein hat Probleme bei Sachen, die korrekt Newton erklärt.
> Da geht es um die große vereinheitliche Theorie, die alle elementaren Grundlagen verbindet, weil es da immer noch Fragen und Probleme gibt, die nicht korrekt beantwortet werden können.
> Und die grundlegende Physik gilt für das ganze Universum, sonst würde das Universum so nicht existieren, wie es ist. Wir vertiefen nur unser Wissen und unsere Erkenntnis darüber, aber die Grundlage ist die gleiche auf der Erde, wie auf jedem anderen Planeten im Universum.



Oh Sorry. Da gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Newton war Top, war falsch ausgedrückt von mir. Aber nach Einstein war vieles nicht mehr richtig was die Physik von Newton anbelangt.
Natürlich ist Newton immer noch ein Mega Genius, zu seiner Zeit gewesen, einer der Größten der Weltgeschichte. Da gibt es gar keinen Zweifel. Aber nach Einstein hat sich da vieles relativiert.
So meinte ich das.


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein, hier hat eher jemand überhaupt nicht verstanden, was ich geschrieben habe.
> 
> Die *geltenden* physikalischen Gesetze bleiben immer gleich (sehr langfristige Veränderungen durch die Veränderung der Expansion des Universums mal außen vor gelassen).
> 
> ...



Wenn du meinst.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Oh Sorry. Da gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Newton war Top, war falsch ausgedrückt von mir. Aber nach Einstein war vieles nicht mehr richtig was die Physik von Newton anbelangt.
> Natürlich ist Newton immer noch ein Mega Genius, zu seiner Zeit gewesen, einer der Größten der Weltgeschichte. Da gibt es gar keinen Zweifel. Aber nach Einstein hat sich da vieles relativiert.
> So meinte ich das.



Ja, das war das Problem bei Newton, seine Grundlage konnte keine Antwort auf die Probleme geben, die sich in der Astrophysik stellten.
Die Antworten wurden erst mit der Grundlage von Einstein gelöst. Die Relativitätstheorie hat aber dann Probleme im "kleineren" Raum, wo Newton korrekt ist.
Wie und warum das so ist kann bis heute niemand beantworten. Ich glaube nicht, dass wir die Antwort darauf noch erleben werden. Das Themengebiet ist so speziell und von vergleichsweise wenigen Leuten besetzt.
Für das exakte Verständnis davon, sind wohl nur wenig Leute intelligent genug.


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Ja, das war das Problem bei Newton, seine Grundlage konnte keine Antwort auf die Probleme geben, die sich in der Astrophysik stellten.
> Die Antworten wurden erst mit der Grundlage von Einstein gelöst. Die Relativitätstheorie hat aber dann Probleme im "kleineren" Raum, wo Newton korrekt ist.
> Wie und warum das so ist kann bis heute niemand beantworten. Ich glaube nicht, dass wir die Antwort darauf noch erleben werden. Das Themengebiet ist so speziell und von vergleichsweise wenigen Leuten besetzt.
> Für das exakte Verständnis davon, sind wohl nur wenig Leute intelligent genug.



Weltweit soll es nur um die 5-10 Menschen geben die Einstein und seine Physik wirklich begreifen. Nur 5-10 Menschen. Ist echt Krass.
Und wir  machen hier einen auf Physik Profis, hehehehihihi.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. März 2018)

Newton und Einstein haben sich mit unterschiedlichen Gebieten innerhalb der Physik befasst. Newton in erster Linie mit Mechanik, Einstein mit Relativität. Dazu war auch eine völlig neue Form der Mathematik notwendig. Das Rechnen mit Raum, Zeit und Dimensionen. Beide haben der Wissenschaft unschätzbare Dienste geleistet.
Letztlich beruht unser Wissensstand über das Universum auch immer auf dem Stand der Technik, um wissenschaftliche Thesen mittels Experimenten zu beweisen. Die so gewonnenen Erkenntisse dann zu übertragen und zu sagen, Ja, Theorie und Praxis sind deckungsgleich dauert oft Jahre.


----------



## schokoeis (12. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> In wiefern? Seine sogenannten Lehren die er angeblich empfangen hat wurden erst 200 Jahre später durch Mund zu Mund Überlieferungen geschrieben, weil er selbst weder Lesen noch Schreiben konnte. Er selbst hat ja  rein gar nichts niedergeschrieben, konnte er ja auch nicht.
> Deshalb weiß auch niemand was da wirklich war. Alles nur Überlieferungen.
> 
> PS: Aber lassen wir mal lieber das Religiöse hier. Artet nur aus.



OK. Darum jetzt zum Thema: Wenn ich Außerirdischer wäre, würde ich einfach ne Logikbombe durch die Trapdoor werfen und dann wär gut


----------



## Xanbor (12. März 2018)

Ich vermute, dass wir niemals Besuch bekommen,weil die Entfernungen zu gross sind. Und falls doch, sind es Sonden oder Roboter,die dann weiter entwickelte Techniken haben als Computerviren, die sie   auch noch vorher für uns entwickeln muessten.


----------



## Worrel (12. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst.


Bist du der Meinung, Äpfel würden plötzlich nach oben schweben, statt zu Boden zu fallen?


----------



## nevermind85 (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Welche Art von Beweis willst du denn?



Ist mir relativ egal, wie Du das beweist, es muss sich nur um einen verifizierbaren Beweis handeln. Also kein „wahrscheinlich ist das so“, „Person X sagt dass ist so“ oder etwas derartiges 



General-Lee schrieb:


> Es haben sich weitaus klügere Köpfe darüber Gedanken gemacht und sind zu Erkenntissen gekommen und derer bediene ich mich, ganz klar!



Das ist eigentlich schon der erste Fehler in deiner „Beweisführung“. Du stellst eine Aussage als Fakt hin, was Du nicht belegen kannst (kann in diesem Fall auch niemand; es nicht möglich das zu beweisen) und beziehst Dich auf „weitaus klügere Köpfe und deren Erkenntnisse“. 



General-Lee schrieb:


> Du stellst hier die gesamte etablierte Wissenschaft und Forschung infrage...



Öhm, wo denn genau? Ich habe Dich und deine Aussagen in Frage gestellt. Und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass es einen Menschen gibt, der einen Nachweis für Deine Aussage zur Gültigkeit erbracht hat. Denn darauf scheinst Du Dich ja zu stützen.
Auch habe ich nirgends behauptet, dass unsere Gesetze anderswo nicht gelten. Im Gegensatz zu Dir maße ich mir aber nicht an, das, was die Menschheit bisher entdeckt hat als universell hinzustellen. Und alleine die Tatsache, dass Du mir die 2 anderen Fragen nicht beantworten kannst, müsste Dir zeigen, dass es noch jede Menge unentdecktes in diesem Universum gibt. Daraus folgt grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit, dass sich die Menschheit schlichtweg irrt, Dinge ganz einfach nicht kennt (weil sie hier in der Fotm nicht existent sind) oder whatever, was Deine Aussage ganz automatisch in den Bereich Spekulation oder Vermutung schiebt..



General-Lee schrieb:


> wie vermessen und arrogant ist das bitte?
> Erklär mir das mal!
> Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte sich im Dunkeln umziehen...



Siehe oben, ich kann in meinen Aussagen keine Arroganz sehen. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich maße mir nicht an, etwas, was hier auf diesem Planeten gilt, auf das gesamte Universum auszuweiten. Aber ist schon klar, wir kennen es nicht anders, also gibt es nichts Anderes.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. März 2018)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Ist mir relativ egal, wie Du das beweist, es muss sich nur um einen verifizierbaren Beweis handeln. Also kein „wahrscheinlich ist das so“, „Person X sagt dass ist so“ oder etwas derartiges
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und du bist wohl der Auserwählte, der es allen Wissenschaftlern aber mal so richtig zeigt.
Nur gut, dass nicht alle so sind wie du, denn sonst würde sie Menschheit heute noch mit der Keule in der Höhle wohnen.


----------



## nevermind85 (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Und du bist wohl der Auserwählte, der es allen Wissenschaftlern aber mal so richtig zeigt.
> Nur gut, dass nicht alle so sind wie du, denn sonst würde sie Menschheit heute noch mit der Keule in der Höhle wohnen.



dafür, dass du angeblich studiert hast, bist du ganz schön schwer von begriff. Ich habe nicht einen Einzigen Wissenschaftler in Frage gestellt, nur deine arroganten Aussagen. Das grenzt ja schon an Größenwahn, was Du hier von Dir gibst oO


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Und du bist wohl der Auserwählte, der es allen Wissenschaftlern aber mal so richtig zeigt.
> Nur gut, dass nicht alle so sind wie du, denn sonst würde sie Menschheit heute noch mit der Keule in der Höhle wohnen.


Das wäre dann eher dir zu verdanken so wie du dich gibst. Wenn du nicht weißt warum, wird es immer unwahrscheinlicher das du erfolgreich studiert hast, denn du machst das Gegenteil von jedem ordentlichen Naturwissenschaftler.


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

Ich bin Raus. Zu viele Physik Profis.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. März 2018)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> dafür, dass du angeblich studiert hast, bist du ganz schön schwer von begriff. Ich habe nicht einen Einzigen Wissenschaftler in Frage gestellt, nur deine arroganten Aussagen. Das grenzt ja schon an Größenwahn, was Du hier von Dir gibst oO



Hmm, doch das hast du.
Du hast jede von mir getroffene Aussage infrage gestellt, nichts mit Fakten hinterlegt, einfach nur oppornutistisch dagegen argumentiert, ohne Sinn und Verstand, weil du mich vielleicht nicht leiden kannst oder aus Prinzip. Ist mir jetzt auch egal, ich bin dann mal weg.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. März 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Das wäre dann eher dir zu verdanken so wie du dich gibst. Wenn du nicht weißt warum, wird es immer unwahrscheinlicher das du erfolgreich studiert hast, denn du machst das Gegenteil von jedem ordentlichen Naturwissenschaftler.



Als ob du wüßtest, was Naturwissenschaftler so tun. Aber meine Lebenszeit ist zu begrenzt, um sie hier weiter zu verbringen.


----------



## bk78 (12. März 2018)

@Nevermind, der toxische Ton ist völlig unangebracht. Astrophysiker interessieren sich seit Jahrzehnten für die Frage, ob in entfernten Galaxien die gleichen Naturgesetze gelten. Bisher haben sie keinen Hinweis dagegen gefunden. Arrogant ist somit höchstens, das Gegenteil anzunehmen. Abgesehen davon ist die Diskussion gegenstandslos: Spätestens wenn die Aliens hier sind, gelten für sie die gleichen Gesetze. Als freier Mensch kannst du glauben woran du willst, aber generell Naturgesetze zu bezweifeln, weil ja immer ein Restrisiko besteht, das ist das Ende von jeder Naturwissenschaft und Vernunft. Da bleiben dann nur noch religiöse Glaubenssystemen. Wie sich die auf die Gesellschaft auswirken, sieht man ja in den entsprechenden Ländern.

@Batze [Digitalsystem]: Bezüglich der Architektur schrieb absichtlich von einfachen Computern, natürlich hatte ich Quantencomputer im Hinterkopf. Auch diese negieren aber keineswegs meine Aussagen. Selbst ein Quantencomputer benutzt letztenendes ein Digitalsystem als Schnittstelle. Und es gibt keine kleinere Informationseinheit als ein Bit. Es geht hier NICHT darum, dass Aliens nichts besseres haben dürfen, sondern um die These, Aliens könnten unsere Computer nicht verstehen. Das kann man ausschließen.
Ich weiss nicht, wieso Aliens zur Erde reisen würden. Vielleicht aus Neugierde, Langeweile oder Angst vor Konkurrenz. Von letzterer These reden wir. Aus Rohstoffsicht ist die Erde uninteressant.
@Worrel
Ja,  Computersprachen sind simpler. Sie lassen sich z.B. schneller erlernen. Auf Computern hat sich eben nicht das Dezimalsystem durchgesetzt. Es geht hier darum, die Infrastruktur zum erliegen zu bringen, nicht darum, über den Computer den Menschen zu verstehen.
Computer sind für interstellare Reisen notwendig, da Navigation, Lebenserhaltung (, Antrieb, Reparatursysteme,...) einen hohen Automatisierungsaufwand erfordern.
[Lebewesen im Wasser] Delphine benutzen z.T. Werkzeug. Sie werden aber nie Stoffe umwandeln können, somit gibt es keine Matallurgie, keine Chemie und letzlich keine fortgeschrittene Physik. Es geht auch um die Nutzbarmachung von Energie. Die hat sich beim Menschen von Nutztieren über Brennholz, Wind und Wasser zu Kohle und Kernkraft etc. entwickelt. Unter Wasser ist bei Nutztieren Schluss (theoretisch auch Wasserkraft, aber ohne echten Nutzen). Youtube Tipp, wie Energie und Information zusammenhängen: "BBC Order And Disorder"
[Daumen] Ich stimme zu. Wie gesagt, ein landlebender Oktopus ist absolut denkbar.
[Zitteraal] Ja, da sind wir bei Nutztieren. Aber den elektrischen Teil selber nachbauen, darum geht es. Aus Zitteraalen kann man keinen Computer konstruieren. (Übrigens wurden schon Computer aus Einzellern sowie DNA gebaut, aber ohne massives technisches Vorwissen ist auch das unmöglich).
[Schach] Zeit ist ja auch beim Spiel unter Menschen der entscheidende Faktor schlechthin. Das kann man dem Computer ja nicht zum Vorwurf machen, dass er schneller ist. Man muss einfach neidlos anerkennen, dass wir bei vielen Dinge, die man früher als Beweis gesehen hat, dass Menschen dem Computer überlegen sind, ins Hintertreffen gelangt sind. Wenn wir uns diesem Fakt nicht stellen, werden wir bald gesellschaftliche und ethische Probleme bekommen.

@NOT-Meludan: Guck dir doch mal auf Wikipedia/youtube das "Projekt Orion" an. 10% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit mit Technik aus den 60ern.


----------



## MichaelG (12. März 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wenn irgend eine Rasse es schafft  Milliarden von Lichtjahre hier her zu reisen dann sind sie an was anderes interessiert als unsere verhältnismäßig  lausige Computertechnik....



Wer in der Lage ist solche Reisen auf sich zu nehmen kommt vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt in friedlicher Absicht. Das darf man auch nicht unterschlagen. Und gegen solche "Gegner" hätten wir nicht den Hauch einer Chance. Das wäre ungefähr wie ein Aborigine mit Pfeil und Bogen gegen einen Stealthbomber.


----------



## MichaelG (12. März 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sicher, die Raumschiffe müßten dann größer sein und verbrauchen daher mehr Treibstoff für die selbe Strecke, aber das dürfte bei mit Atomkraft betriebenen Raumschiffen relativ egal sein.



Zumal man den "Treibstoff" schlußendlich nur für Beschleunigung, Bremsen und Kurskorrekturen braucht. Einmal auf Reisetempo hat man lange Ruhe und verbraucht eigentlich "0".


----------



## MichaelG (12. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Falsche Denkweise die auch schon aufgehoben wurde, schon vor langer Zeit.
> Das Universum, also der momentane sichtbare Raum ist endlich, aber nicht Unendlich, nur die Ausbreitung ist noch nicht so weit. Und es dehnt sich ja immer weiter aus, die Expansion wäre sonst nicht zu erklären. So jedenfalls die momentanen Erklärungen.



Es kann sich nur etwas ausweiten was begrenzt ist. Unbegrenztes dehnt sich nicht mehr aus. Wohin denn auch ? Das Problem ist nur, daß wir für die Größenordnung keinerlei Maßstäbe/Zahlen für eine Benennung haben. Das heißt aber deswegen noch lange nicht, daß das All unendlich ist. Und was nach unserem Universum kommt wissen wir ebenso wenig wie ob die Theorie von Parallelwelten wirklich so abwegig ist.

Ebenso sehe ich das Thema "Urknall" eher kritisch. Wer behauptet denn daß die gesamte Masse vom Weltall früher einmal wirklich auf einen Mikropunkt konzentriert war ? Wer sagt denn nicht, daß sich die Materie regelmäßig neu im All verteilt und es statt dem Urknall nicht doch verteilte kleinere "Urknalle" gegeben hat ? Wann ist z.B. die Aufnahmekapazität eines Schwarzen Lochs erreicht und was geschieht danach ? Spuckt das dann irgendwann einmal das Material wieder aus und verteilt es neu ?

Das Problem ist auch, daß wir bezüglich Quantenmechanik und dem Thema Antimaterie noch nicht einmal ansatzweise die Oberfläche der möglichen Erkenntnisse angekratzt haben. Wir sind gerade einmal dabei in die Thematik Gravitationswellen einzusteigen, die Einstein 100 Jahre zu vor vorhergesagt hat.

Bezüglich Erkenntnissen zu Weltraum, den Mechaniken, den Zusammenhängen sind wir momentan verglichen zum möglichen Erkenntnisstand nicht mal auf 1. Klasse-Level um es einmal despektierlich zu sagen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Als ob du wüßtest, was Naturwissenschaftler so tun.


Im Gegensatz zu dir: ja. Das ist ja das Problem weswegen du dich hier so lächerlich machst und es noch nicht mal merkst, die meisten haben da ja mehr Ahnung von als du.

Und warum? Weil dein Verhalten mehr mit einem Troll zu tun hat als mit einem Wissenschaftler - die liefern beweise du nur Provokationen und persönliche Angriffe.

Und das obwohl man dich nur nach dem fragt was jeder ernsthafte Naturwissenschaftler mit Leichtigkeit liefern kann, du aber nicht - Beweise für seine Behauptungen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (13. März 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir: ja. Das ist ja das Problem weswegen du dich hier so lächerlich machst und es noch nicht mal merkst, die meisten haben da ja mehr Ahnung von als du.
> 
> Und warum? Weil dein Verhalten mehr mit einem Troll zu tun hat als mit einem Wissenschaftler - die liefern beweise du nur Provokationen und persönliche Angriffe.
> 
> ...



Also, ich bin kein Wissenschaftler...das habe ich nie behauptet, lediglich, dass ich ein naturwissenschaftlich-technisches Studium absolviert habe. Bin Diplom-Maschinenbauingenieur. Dazu gehört auch Physik, aber das ist jetzt auch völlig nebensächlich.
Wenn aber auch alles angezweifelt wird und alles was man schreibt, kommentiert wird mit dem Satz, man möge Beweise liefern, dann wird man irgendwann sauer. 
Es gibt einen gewissen Wissensstand heute, Grundlagenforschung, Erkenntisse und ich nenne es ein Grundverständnis vom Universum, die von der Wissenschaft heute als gültig anerkannt wird. 
Einiges davon gilt als bewiesen, einiges noch nicht. Dieser Forschungsergebnisse, sowie überwiegend anerkannter Thesen habe ich mich natürlich bedient. Was soll man auch anderes tun? Habe nichts Neues erfunden oder mir ausgedacht. Könnte man alles nachlesen oder recherchieren.
So, mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Man kann doch hier im Rahmen eines Beitrages keine empirische Beweisführung antreten, genauso wenig wie das Gegenteil.
Falls etwas als persönlicher Angriff ausgefasst wurde, so war das keine Absicht, sondern geschah, weil mir der Geduldsfaden irgendwann gerissen ist.
Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## feylamias (13. März 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es kann sich nur etwas ausweiten was begrenzt ist.



Das ist Affendenken. Affe kennt Banane, Banane kann nicht fliegen, also kann nichts schweres fliegen.
Dann kam der Adler, haut den Affen im Sturzflug vom Ast, und hat ein Festmahl.

Es gibt keinen Grund, warum etwas unbegrenztes sich nicht ausdehnen könnte. In unserer Affenperspektive scheint dieser Schluss logisch, falsch ist er dennoch.



> Ebenso sehe ich das Thema "Urknall" eher kritisch. Wer behauptet denn daß die gesamte Masse vom Weltall früher einmal wirklich auf einen Mikropunkt konzentriert war ? Wer sagt denn nicht, daß sich die Materie regelmäßig neu im All verteilt und es statt dem Urknall nicht doch verteilte kleinere "Urknalle" gegeben hat ?



Eine ganze Reihe von Dingen, zum Beispiel der cosmic microwave background, oder die Tatsache, dass wir so etwas sehen würden. Ja, ernsthaft. Wir sehen auch Quasare, die wesentlich kleiner sind. Ein "Mini-Urknall" wäre sichtbar, und zwar wesentlich mehr, als so ein Quasar.



> Wann ist z.B. die Aufnahmekapazität eines Schwarzen Lochs erreicht und was geschieht danach ?



Wieder: Affendenken. Warum muss ein Schwarzes Loch "Aufnahmekapazität" haben? Physikalisch deutet da nichts darauf hin. Überhaupt scheint da eine gewisse Wissenslücke zu sein - die Physik geht derzeit eher vom Gegenteil aus, schwarze Löcher geben da eher Energie ab, in Form der guten Hawking Radiation.



> Bezüglich Erkenntnissen zu Weltraum, den Mechaniken, den Zusammenhängen sind wir momentan verglichen zum möglichen Erkenntnisstand nicht mal auf 1. Klasse-Level um es einmal despektierlich zu sagen.



Dem kann man zustimmen. Nur: Der Rest deiner Argumente ist in dem Fall nicht einmal Grundschulniveau. Da wissen wir bereits mehr. "Gesunder Menschenverstand" funktioniert, wenn man die Bananen im Baum erreichen will, bei der Quantenphysik stößt diese Perspektive allerdings auf Grenzen und ist schlicht nicht benutzbar.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (13. März 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es kann sich nur etwas ausweiten was begrenzt ist. Unbegrenztes dehnt sich nicht mehr aus. Wohin denn auch ? Das Problem ist nur, daß wir für die Größenordnung keinerlei Maßstäbe/Zahlen für eine Benennung haben. Das heißt aber deswegen noch lange nicht, daß das All unendlich ist. Und was nach unserem Universum kommt wissen wir ebenso wenig wie ob die Theorie von Parallelwelten wirklich so abwegig ist.
> 
> Ebenso sehe ich das Thema "Urknall" eher kritisch. Wer behauptet denn daß die gesamte Masse vom Weltall früher einmal wirklich auf einen Mikropunkt konzentriert war ? Wer sagt denn nicht, daß sich die Materie regelmäßig neu im All verteilt und es statt dem Urknall nicht doch verteilte kleinere "Urknalle" gegeben hat ? Wann ist z.B. die Aufnahmekapazität eines Schwarzen Lochs erreicht und was geschieht danach ? Spuckt das dann irgendwann einmal das Material wieder aus und verteilt es neu ?
> 
> ...



Ja, das Thema Quantenmechanik steckt auch meiner Meinung nach noch relativ am Beginn der Erkenntnis. Da kommen regelmäßig neue Nachrichten. Mal schauen was CERN und andere Collider noch zu Tage fördern.

Schwarze Löcher können Materie emmitieren, sogenannte Jets, wo Materie mit etwa 2/3 Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausgestoßen wird. Allerdings kommt die nicht aus dem Inneren sondern aus einer Aggretionsscheibe, wenn Materie zu schnell um das schwarze Loch rotiert und zu heiss wird. Dann finden dort schon Fusionsprozesse statt und Materie bis hin zu Eisen werden ausgestoßen. Für alle schwereren Elemente müsste mehr Energie zugeführt werden, als durch die Fusion freigesetzt wird.

Urknall oder nicht? Bin zwar Fan dieser Theorie, weil sie das All bisher jedenfalls am besten beschreibt oder sagen wir lieber erklärt, aber wer weiß?

Ausdehnung des Weltalls...da habe ich letztens einen interessanten Beitrag gesehen. Also, würde man mit einem Schiff und mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit an die Grenze des derzeit bekannten Alls fliegen, so käme man nie an. Je näher man kommt, umso schneller breitet es sich aus. Es breitet sich dann sogar schneller aus als mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Hochinteressant. Die Begründung der Forscher: Jenseits der Ausdehnung existiert noch kein Weltall, also auch nicht die physikalischen Grundregeln des Unsiversums, also wäre dies möglich.
Es bleibt jedenfalls spannend.


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2018)

feylamias schrieb:


> Das ist Affendenken. Affe kennt Banane, Banane kann nicht fliegen, also kann nichts schweres fliegen.
> Dann kam der Adler, haut den Affen im Sturzflug vom Ast, und hat ein Festmahl.
> 
> Es gibt keinen Grund, warum etwas unbegrenztes sich nicht ausdehnen könnte. In unserer Affenperspektive scheint dieser Schluss logisch, falsch ist er dennoch.
> ...



Eh, bleib mal etwas auf dem Teppich, mein Freund! Der Affenvergleich ist unterste Schublade! Und ich bleibe dabei. Wenn sich etwas ausdehnt hat es eine aktuelle Außengrenze. Das einzige was ich hier sehe, daß diese mit unseren Maßstäben nicht meßbar ist. Daher "unendlich".

Und wenn jemand an die Grenze des Universums mit einem Schiff kommt und beschleunigt kehrt er zum Ausgangspunkt zurück. Soweit die bekannte Theorie. Wieso ? Sicher nicht weil das Weltall unendlich ist.


----------



## TheSinner (13. März 2018)

feylamias schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Grund, warum etwas unbegrenztes sich nicht ausdehnen könnte. In unserer Affenperspektive scheint dieser Schluss logisch, falsch ist er dennoch.



Jein. Es gibt durchaus Gründe wieso etwas unbegrenztes sich nicht ausdehnen können sollte - das allein reicht aber eben nicht um zu sagen dass es unmöglich ist. Theoretisch kann sich tatsächlich nur ausdehnen was endlich ist, es sei denn - und genau das ist die aktuelle Theorie hierzu - dass das, wohin sich ausgedehnt wird noch gar nicht existiert bis zu dem Moment wo sich ausgedehnt wird. Mit anderen Worten: das Universum erschafft dort neue Realität wo sie benötigt wird. Es ist also zum Einen endlich (weil es alles umspannt das aktuell existiert), es ist aber gleichzeitig unendlich (weil es sich neuen Platz erschafft in den es dann hineinwächst). Das ist natürlich alles nur Theorie weil wir aller Voraussicht nach niemals auch nur den Rand des Universums wie er aktuell ist erreichen könnte, zum Anderen wegen der Theorie die General-Lee schon erwähnt hat.



> Eine ganze Reihe von Dingen, zum Beispiel der cosmic microwave background, oder die Tatsache, dass wir so etwas sehen würden. Ja, ernsthaft. Wir sehen auch Quasare, die wesentlich kleiner sind. Ein "Mini-Urknall" wäre sichtbar, und zwar wesentlich mehr, als so ein Quasar.



Das bezweifle ich dann doch sehr, unsere Messgeräte sind scheiße. Da. Ich habs gesagt. Sie sind scheiße - zumindest in Relation zu dem Bereich den wir messen wollen würden. Denn der ist unendlich und damit ist der Teilbereich den wir tatsächlich messen können per Definition immer nur der kleinst darstellbare/denkbare der existiert, also nicht einmal 0,00000000000000000000000000000000001%. Er ist unendlich gering. Wenn also am "anderen Ende" der Unendlichkeit etwas geschieht werden wir das höchstwahrscheinlich nicht erfassen.



> Wieder: Affendenken. Warum muss ein Schwarzes Loch "Aufnahmekapazität" haben? Physikalisch deutet da nichts darauf hin. Überhaupt scheint da eine gewisse Wissenslücke zu sein - die Physik geht derzeit eher vom Gegenteil aus, schwarze Löcher geben da eher Energie ab, in Form der guten Hawking Radiation.



Da scheint in der Tat eine Wissenslücke zu sein. Bei dir. Es gibt keinen Hinweis auf die Existenz der Hawking Radiation. Nicht einen. Bislang ist kein Nachweis gelungen, es ist also eine ebenso gute Theorie wie viele andere Theorien auch.



> Dem kann man zustimmen. Nur: Der Rest deiner Argumente ist in dem Fall nicht einmal Grundschulniveau.


Auch du bewegst dich hier allerhöchstens auf Kindergartenniveau und das ist wenig verwunderlich da alles was du und ich und Joe Shmoe 08/15 von der Tanke und Co. wissen bestenfalls an der Oberfläche kratzt und selbst wenn man Hawking selbst wäre, wäre man noch viele Jahre bis Jahrhunderte davon entfernt wirklich zu verstehen was im Weltraum wirklich passiert, insbesondere beim Thema Schwarzes Loch oder Antimaterie etc.

Ich halt mich da an Einsteins "Je mehr ich weiß, desto mehr erkenne ich, dass ich nichts weiß". Recht hatte er.


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Wenn aber auch alles angezweifelt wird und alles was man schreibt, kommentiert wird mit dem Satz, man möge Beweise liefern, dann wird man irgendwann sauer.


Wer behauptet muss Beweise liefern, eine der Grundlagen die man beim studieren gelernt hat. Wenn man sich wie du vehement dagegen wehrt muss man davon ausgehen das du entweder nicht studiert hast oder alles grundlegende wieder verlernt hast.



General-Lee schrieb:


> Es gibt einen gewissen Wissensstand heute, Grundlagenforschung, Erkenntisse und ich nenne es ein Grundverständnis vom Universum, die von der Wissenschaft heute als gültig anerkannt wird.
> Einiges davon gilt als bewiesen, einiges noch nicht. Dieser Forschungsergebnisse, sowie überwiegend anerkannter Thesen habe ich mich natürlich bedient.


Du hast absolute Aussagen getroffen was eine sehr blöde Idee ist wenn man sie nicht belegen kann. Kein erstzunehmender Wissenschaftler macht so etwas, da kannst kannst du dich gerne auf den Wissensstand von heute berufen, das zeigt aber dann wiederum das du ihn nicht verstanden hast.



General-Lee schrieb:


> Was soll man auch anderes tun? Habe nichts Neues erfunden oder mir ausgedacht. Könnte man alles nachlesen oder recherchieren.


Doch, du hast absolute Aussagen getroffen, im Gegensatz zum ernstzunehmenden heutigen Wissenschaftsstand. Und für diesen Absolutismus musst du dann Beweise liefern.



General-Lee schrieb:


> So, mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Man kann doch hier im Rahmen eines Beitrages keine empirische Beweisführung antreten, genauso wenig wie das Gegenteil.


Das hat nix mit Empirie zu tun sondern damit das man keine absoluten Aussagen tätigen soll wenn man dafür keine Beweise hat.

Du hast dich da einfach zu weit gewagt und merkst es immer noch nicht.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (13. März 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Wer behauptet muss Beweise liefern, eine der Grundlagen die man beim studieren gelernt hat. Wenn man sich wie du vehement dagegen wehrt muss man davon ausgehen das du entweder nicht studiert hast oder alles grundlegende wieder verlernt hast.
> 
> Du hast absolute Aussagen getroffen was eine sehr blöde Idee ist wenn man sie nicht belegen kann. Kein erstzunehmender Wissenschaftler macht so etwas, da kannst kannst du dich gerne auf den Wissensstand von heute berufen, das zeigt aber dann wiederum das du ihn nicht verstanden hast.
> 
> ...



Weißt Du, du kommst mir vor wie ein Nichtschwimmer, der am Beckenrand steht und den Leuten im Becken "schlaue Ratschläge" gibt, frei nach dem Motto: Ich kann zwar nicht schwimmen, aber wenn ich es könnte, dann wäre ich besser als ihr.
Gerade heraus gesagt: Außer blödem Geschwafel hast du hier genau genommen NICHTS geliefert, aber auch gar nichts.


----------



## Loosa (13. März 2018)

Glaubt noch jemand, es wäre Zufall, dass Trump ausgerechnet jetzt Aluminium wegen nationaler Sicherheit schützen will? 



Worrel schrieb:


> Vor allem setzt das Ganze noch voraus, daß die Aliens einen ähnlichen technologischen Standard und evolutionären Fortschritt haben wie wir.



Mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. 

Es ist relativ einfach ein bestehendes System kaputtzumachen. Dafür muss man es nicht zu 100% verstehen. Ich kann keinen Motor bauen, aber wenn ich in den Tank pinkel wäre der trotzdem lahmgelegt. 

Wenn unsere Computer ausgeschaltet würden, dann dürften 90% der Weltbevölkerung innerhalb kürzester Zeit aussterben. Dafür bräuchte es nichtmal außerirdische Intelligenz. Ein dummer Sonnensturm, wie es ihn 1859 schonmal gab, und es könnte heißen hasta la vista Zivilisation.


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Weißt Du, du kommst mir vor wie ein Nichtschwimmer, der am Beckenrand steht und den Leuten im Becken "schlaue Ratschläge" gibt, frei nach dem Motto: Ich kann zwar nicht schwimmen, aber wenn ich es könnte, dann wäre ich besser als ihr.
> Gerade heraus gesagt: Außer blödem Geschwafel hast du hier genau genommen NICHTS geliefert, aber auch gar nichts.


Im, Gegensatz zu dir muss ich ja auch nix liefern da ich nix behaupte.

Ehrlich das du studierst haben willst nehme ich dir nicht mehr ab. Du provozierst nur noch rum wenn man dich auf deine Fehler aufmerksam machst und versuchst denjenigen zu diskreditieren. Du bist damit genau das was du mir gerade versuchst vorzuwerfen.

Oder kurz gesagt: Du bist ein Troll der große Worte schwingt aber nicht dahinter. 

Und damit ist die Fütterung beendet.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (13. März 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Im, Gegensatz zu dir muss ich ja auch nix liefern da ich nix behaupte.
> 
> Ehrlich das du studierst haben willst nehme ich dir nicht mehr ab. Du provozierst nur noch rum wenn man dich auf deine Fehler aufmerksam machst und versuchst denjenigen zu diskreditieren. Du bist damit genau das was du mir gerade versuchst vorzuwerfen.
> 
> ...



Na endlich...hatte schon keinen Appetit mehr. Ist nur so, dass Dir das Futter ausgegangen ist...das tut mir aber leid, wirklich.
Wie billig, wenn man sich mit Worten aus der Affäre zieht, man selbst müsse nichts beweisen, verlangt es aber umso mehr von anderen. 
Ich wiederhole, das ist so unterirdisch, dass einem fast die Worte fehlen.
Verabschiede mich ebenfalls in aller Form.
Tschüß, Bye, Arrivederci, Au revoir


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Na endlich...hatte schon keinen Appetit mehr. Ist nur so, dass Dir das Futter ausgegangen ist...das tut mir aber leid, wirklich.
> Wie billig, wenn man sich mit Worten aus der Affäre zieht, man selbst müsse nichts beweisen, verlangt es aber umso mehr von anderen.
> Ich wiederhole, das ist so unterirdisch, dass einem fast die Worte fehlen.
> Verabschiede mich ebenfalls in aller Form.
> Tschüß, Bye, Arrivederci, Au revoir


Wie schnell der Troll sich doch outet wenn er glaubt er hätte gewonnen..

Dass er sich dabei vollständig blamiert und jeder Glaubwürdigkeit die er vielleicht noch hatte bei manchem beraubt merkt er nicht mal mehr in seiner Selbstverliebtheit...


----------



## bk78 (13. März 2018)

Ein Missverständnis, dass durch populärwissenschaftliche Dokus befeuert wird, ist dass bei der Urknalltheorie alles aus einem Punkt hervorgeht. Tatsächlich wird zwar unendliche Dichte postuliert, aber diese könnte gleichzeitig unendlich ausgedehnt sein. Seitdem dehnt sich der Raum als solches aus, mit dem kuriosen Folgerung, dass je nachdem, wie schnell das genau passiert, unser "Sichtfeld" kleiner wird, d.h. dass wir heute Galaxien sehen, die in Zukunft hinter einer unendlichen Rotverschiebung verschwinden. Damit wäre auch irrelevant, was an einem "Rand" des Universums, sofern es diesen überhaupt gibt, passiert.
(Gäbe es punktförmige Mikro-Urknalle, müssten Galaxien von verschiedenen Punkten wegexpandieren und die Materiedichte wäre kugelförmig verteilt. Beides hat man nicht beobachtet.) 
Aus der [Nicht]Existenz der Hawking-Strahlung folgt nicht, ob es eine Obergrenze für die Masse schwarzer Löcher gibt (wieso sollte es das?).


----------



## Gast1649365804 (13. März 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Wie schnell der Troll sich doch outet wenn er glaubt er hätte gewonnen..
> 
> Dass er sich dabei vollständig blamiert und jeder Glaubwürdigkeit die er vielleicht noch hatte bei manchem beraubt merkt er nicht mal mehr in seiner Selbstverliebtheit...



Wolltest auch mal was Schlaues schreiben, was?  Hmm, ich blamiere mich also vollständig und beraube mich selbst meiner Glaubwürdigkeit, weil ich selbstverliebt bin. 
Man, das ist ja fast schon Poesie. Hast du deshalb so lange für die Formulierung dieses einen Satzes gebraucht oder hattest du Hilfe?


----------



## Worrel (13. März 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Verabschiede mich ebenfalls in aller Form.
> Tschüß, Bye, Arrivederci, Au revoir


Hmmm ... 


General-Lee schrieb:


> Wolltest auch mal was Schlaues schreiben, was?  Hmm, ich blamiere mich also vollständig und beraube mich selbst meiner Glaubwürdigkeit, weil ich selbstverliebt bin.
> Man, das ist ja fast schon Poesie. Hast du deshalb so lange für die Formulierung dieses einen Satzes gebraucht oder hattest du Hilfe?


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. März 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hmmm ...


Ausgelebte Selbstdemontage die er ob seiner Arroganz halt nicht mehr bemerkt.


----------



## suggysug (14. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Stephen Hawking hat es da schon ganz richtig gesagt, ....



Weil du ihn erwähnt hast und man entschuldigt bitte mein Offtopic. Aber RIP Stephen Hawking.
Ein großer Physiker der Menschheit ist von uns gegangen.


----------

